# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  مقتل الإمام الحسين بن علي عليه السلام

## عمار ابو الحسين

تبكيك عيني لا لأجل مثوبةٍ ... لكنَّما عيني لأجلكَ باكية 
تبتلُّ منكُم كربلا بدمٍ ولا ..... تبتَلُّ منّي بالدّموع الجارية 



مواسيا بذلك قلب إمامه صاحب الأمر والزمان (عج) ومنتظرا فرجه الشريف و راجيا رضاك ورضا الباري عز وجل وان يوفقني لخدمتك ما دمت حيا. 
الحمدُ للهِ ربِّ العالمين 
والصلاةُ والسلامُ على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين..
أبي القاسم محمد .. وعلى أهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين ..
واللعن الدائم على أعدائهم والناصبين لهم العداوة والبغضاء إلى قيام يوم الدين. 
قال رسول الله (ص): { إنَّ الحسينَ مصباحَ هدىًٍ * وسفينة ُ نجاة * وإمام ُ خير ٍ و يُمن* و بحرُ عِلمٍ و ذُخر } عيون أخبار الرضا (ع) : 35.
صلى الله وبعد: في مدينة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله (ص) سطع نور الحسين بن علي في الثالث من شعبان في سنة أربع من الهجرة فاستبشر الحبيب المصطفى (ص) بالوليد الثاني من علي وفاطمة حتى غمرته الفرحة وبدا عليه الارتياح وقام من ساعته إلى بيت ابنته فاطمة (ع) فجي‏ء به إلى رسول الله صلى ‏الله ‏عليه ‏وآله وأذَّن في أذنه اليمنى وأقام في اليسرى فلما كان اليوم السابع سماه حسيناً فأول ما سمع سبط رسول الله وريحانته صوت جده الكريم مكبرا الله اكبر لا اله إلا الله والله اكبر فكانت هذه الكلمات القصار لها الأ ثر الكبير في أعماق المولود الجديد حتى آخر لحظة من لحظات حياته و كان أشبه الناس برسول الله( ص) نشأ في ظل جده الرسول الأعظم عليه وآله، فكان الحبيب المصطفى هو الذي يتولى تربيته ورعايته .
رغم وجود علي وفاطمة سلام الله عليهما كان عليه السلام برعاية جده 
وفي كنفه يغمره بحنانه وعطفه و يزقه العلم زقا مع أخيه الحسن المجتبى 
فكان الحسن والحسين الذين أحبَّهما رسول الله( ص) حبا كبيرا حتى ربط حبه بحبهما حين اقبل الحسن والحسين يوما وهو يصلي وهما غلامان يثبان على ظهره إذا سجد واقبل الناس ينحوهما عنه فلما انصرف قال: ( ص)
( دعوهما بابي وأمي هما .. مَن أحبني فليحبب هذين ) (شرح الأخبار 76 ) 
ويوما اخذ النبي( ص ) بيد الحسن والحسين (ع ) في جمع من الصحابة فقال 
(من أحبني وأحب هذين واباهما وامهما كان معي في درجتي في الجنة يوم القيامة )
ونعم من قال 
أخذ النبي ّ يد الحسين وصنوه ... يوما وقال وصحبه في مجمع 
من ودَّني يا قوم أو هذين أو ....أبويهما فالخلد مسكنه معي (البحار ج 43ص280 )
حتى التحق رسول الله ( ص) بالرفيق الأعلى فكان برعاية والده الكريم
أمير المؤمنين علي ابن أبي طالب(ع) اخو الرسول وابن عمه وباب علمه
ووريث صفاته وكمالاته 
وبرعاية أمه فاطمة الزهراء الصديقة الكبرى سيدة نساء العالمين بضعة المصطفى سيدة نساء أهل الجنة أشرف واطهر امرأة في الخلق ومعه أخوه السبط الأكبر لرسول الله الحسن بن علي(ع) .
فكان الحسين عليه السلام صورة للخلق المحمدي والكمال العلوي ومجمع الفضائل والمكارم والمثل الأعلى لجده وأمه وأبيه والمنزه عن الرجس بنص القرآن الكريم
(إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيرًا) 
الحسين (ع) في خلقه وأخلاقه وجهاده ومواقفه كلها من تلك الشجرة المباركة نسبا .. ذو الأصلاب الطاهرة والأرحام المطهرة .. 
والتي وقفت في وجه الإعصار المارد الذي إثارته الوثنية العاتية في وجه الدين الإسلامي . ولم تشهد المواقف في التاريخ موقفا كموقف سيد الشهداء( ع) في طف كربلاء ...
( والله لا أعطيهم بيدي إعطاء الذليل ولا افر منهم فرار العبيد ) 
ولقـــــد صدق من قال: 


له النسب الوضاح كالشمس في الضحى ... ومجــــد عـلـــــى هـــــام السماء يطــول
فـــــما كـــــل جـــــد في الرجال محمد .... ولا كـــــل أم فـــــي النـــــساء بتـــــــول

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

سبط رسول الله (ص) وريحانته وسيد شباب أهل الجنة وخامس أصحاب الكساء مثلي لا يساوم الظالمين والعتاة الكافرين و عندما بقي عليه السلام وحيدا فريدا في طف كر بلا يشير سيد شباب أهل الجنة إلى الفخار والنسب العريق والأصل الطاهر الشريف 
في أبياته قائلا :




خيرة الله من الخلق أبي ثم أمـي فانـا ابـن الخيرتيـن 
فضة قد خلصت من ذهب فانا الفضـة وابـن الذهبيـن 
من له جد كجدي في الورى أو كشيخي فانا ابن العلميـن 
فاطم الزهراء أمي وأبي قاصـم الكفـر ببـدر وحنيـن 
عبَـدَ الله غلامـا يافعـا وقريـش يعـبـدون الوثنـيـن 
يعبدون اللات والعزى معا وعلي كـان صلـى القبلتيـن 
والدي شمس وأم ي قمر وأنا الكوكـب وبـن القمريـن 
فاطم الزهراء أمي وأبي وارث الرسل ومولـى الثقليـن 
طعن الأبطال لما بـرزوا يـوم بـدر و بأحـد وحنيـن 
من له عم كعمي في الـورى وهـب الله لـه أجنحتيـن 
جدي المرسل مصباح الهدى وابي الموفي لـه بالبيعتيـن 
مع رسول الله سبعا كاملا ما على الأرض مصل غير ذين 
ترك الأوثان لم يسجد لها مع قريش مذ نشا طرفة عيـن 
نحن أصحاب العبا خمستنا قد ملكنا شرقهـا والمغربيـن 
ثم جبريل لنا سادسنـا ولنـا البيـت كـذا والمشعريـن 
خصنا الله بفضل وتقى فانـا الزاهـر وابـن الأزهريـن 




ولا غرابة بعد هذا النسب العريق الذي يتمتع به الأمام الحسين (ع) وهو من 
اشرف وأطهر بيت في العرب والعجم يكون قد وقف موقف جده وأبيه وأخيه الذين وقفوا موقف البطولة أمام الواقع الفاسد الذي فرضه المنحرفون على الأمةالأسلامية 
عبد شمس قد أضرمت لبني هاشم حربا يشيب منها الوليد 
فابن حرب للمصطفى وابن هند لعلي. وللحسين يزيد
من اجل تحقيق الأهداف السامية والنبيلة التي سعى إلى بلوغها وإكمالها جده النبي الكريم (ص) يسانده في ذلك وصيه وخليفته الإمام علي أمير المؤمنين( ع) سيما وان الإمام الحسين يرى منذ طفولته الأولى أمام عينيه نمو الشجرة المباركة وكيف تروى بدمائهم الزكية من اجل سعادة البشرية جمعاء ..
وقد ورد في الحديث الشريف ان النبي صلوات الله عليه اشار الى شخصية الحسين ع واخبر عنها منذ ان كان فطيما بقوله (ص) : 
(حسين مني و أنا من حسين.. أحبَّ الله من أحب حسينا ، حسين سبط من الأسباط ) 
في بادئ الأمر يشير إلى العلاقة النسبية انه (ع ) حفيده من بضعته الطيبة الطاهرةفاطمة الزهراء وانه قطعة منه ‘ وإشارة أخرى إلى أن الحسين كله بشخصيته المعنوية من سلوك ومواقف ومبادئ مستوحاة من المنبع العذب حبيب اله العالمين (ص) 
فأن كان الإسلام محمدي الوجود ‘ فبفظل جهاد الحسين (ع) وموقفه في يوم عاشوراء أصبح حسيني البقاء والديمومة إلى ابد الآبدين

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

فموقفه(ع) وشجاعـتة من اجل الإسلام والدفاع عنه قد أذهلت من حاربه
ومن سمع بذلك إلى قيام الساعة ، وبذالك يقول الراوي
( والله ما رأيت مكثوراً قطّ قد قتل ولده وأهل بيته وأصحابه أربط جأشاً
ولا أمضى جناناً ولا أجرأ مقدماً منه والله ما رأيت قبله ولا بعده مثله 
وإن كانت الرّجالة لتشدّ عليه فيشدّ عليها بسيفه فتنكشف عن يمينه 
وعن شماله انكشاف المعزى إذا شدّ فيها الذئب، ولقد كان يحمل فيهم
فينهزمون من بين يديه كأنّهم الجراد المنتشر) 
فخلد بخلود الشريعة السماوية وخلدت عليه الرحمة الأبدية كانت ومازالت
والى يوم يبعثون ..فها هو اسم الحسين (ع) وشعائر الحسين (ع) تملأ آفاق
الدنيا بشمالها وجنوبها وشرقها وغربها ..وهاهم خدمة الحسين(ع) قد ملئوا أصقاع العالم بقاراته السبع .. وهاهم الباكين على الحسين(ع) ومحبيه قد بلّوا الأرض بدموع أعينهم .. وهاهم النادبين على الحسين(ع) أوجعوا صدورهم .. وهاهم عشاق الحسين قد أدموا رؤوسهم حبا وتأسيا بغريب فاطمة ابنة رسول الله (ص) 
وهاهم حملة راية الحسين (ع) يقيمون المآتم في كل بقعة من بقاع العالم وشعارهم لا يوم كيومك يا حسين . فسلام الله عليك يوم ولدت ويوم استشهدت ويوم تبعث حياً . وحشرنا الله معك يوم القيامة 
أما مناوؤه من معاوية بن أبي سفيان ويزيد بن معاوية وأقطاب حكمه وجنود جيشه في مزبلة التاريخ خلدوا باللعنة الأبدية في الدنيا ‘ وفي الآخرة إلى جهنم وبئس المصير 



واهٍ لجسمٍ تطأه الخيول وطالما .. لسريرهِ جبريل كان موكّلا 
ولِثغرهِ يعلوا القضيب وطالما .. شوقاً له كان النبيّ مُقَبِّـلا 



قال الله تعالى 
{ قُل لَّا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا إِلَّا الْمَوَدَّةَ فِي الْقُرْبَى } 
قالوا : يا رسول الله من هؤلاء الذين أمرنا الله بمودتهم ؟ 
قال( ص) :" علي و فاطمة و ولداهما 
{ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيرًا } 
أدار النبي (ص)كساءه على علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين، 
فقال : اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا.
{ قال رسول الله صلوات الله عليه وعلى آله }
إني تارك فيكم ما إن تمسكتم به لن تضلوا بعدي ، أحد هما
أعظم من الآخر كتاب الله حبل ممدود من السماء إلى الأرض و 
عترتي أهل بيتي و لن يفترقا حتى يردا علي الحوض فانظروا كيف تخلفوني فيهما " 
إنما مثل أهل بيتي مثل سفينة نوح من ركب فيها نجا ، و من تخلف عنها غرق " 
النجوم أمان لأهل الأرض من الغرق و أهل بيتي أمان لأمتي من الاختلاف " 
مكتوب على باب الجنة لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ،علي حبيب الله الحسن و الحسين صفوة الله فاطمة أمة الله على باغضهم لعنت الله " .
الحسن و الحسين سيدا شباب أهل الجنة
أما حَسن فله هيبتي و سُؤددي و أما حسين فإن له جرءتي و جودي
حسين مني و أنا منه أحب الله من أحب حسينا ، الحسن و الحسين سبطان من الأسباط " 
من أحب الحسن و الحسين فقد أحبني و من أبغضهما فقد أبغضني
كان إذا سجد(ص) وثب الحسن و الحسين على ظهره فإذا أرادوا أن يمنعوهما أشار إليهم أن دعوهما فإذا قضى الصلاة وضعهما في حجره و قال : " من أحبني فليحب هذين . 
الحسن والحسين ريحانتاي من الدنيا 
إن أول أربعة يدخلون الجنة أنا وعلي والحسن والحسين، 
زُيِّنت الجنة بالحسن والحسين
إن فاطمة وعلياً والحسن والحسين في حظيرة القدس في قبة بيضاء سقفها عرش الرحمن
الحسين أحب أهل الأرض إلى أهل السماء 
الحسين (ع) و أصحابه يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب
أتاني جبرئيل فأخبرني أن أمتي ستقتل إبني هذا الحسين و أتاني بتربة حمراء ونزلت الدموع من عينيه 
يافاطمة ألم تعلمي أن بكاؤه يؤذيني عندما سمع حسيناً يبكي 
حب الحسنين (ع) حب لله و رسوله

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

عن عليِ بنِ الحسينِ بن علي عليهما السلام قال : إني جالسٌ في تلكَ العشيّةِ ، التي قُتل أبي في صَبيحتِها وَ عندِي عمتي زينبُ تُمرُّضُني ، إذ اعتزلَ أبي بأصحابِه في خَباءٍ له وَعندَه جَون مَولى أبي ذر الغِفاري ، وَهو يُعالجُ سَيفَه ويُصلِحُهُ وأبي يقولُ : 




يَا دَهرُ أفٍّ لكَ مِنْ خَليلِ كَمْ لكَ بالإشراقِ والأصيلِ 
مِنْ صَاحب أو طالبٍ قَتيلِ وَالدَّهرُ لا يَقنعُ بالبديـلِ 
وإنَّمَا الأمرُ إلى الجليلِ وَكلُّ حيٍّ سَالـكُ السبيـلِ 





فأعادها مرّتين أو ثلاثاً حتّى فهمتُها ، وعرفْتُ ما أرادَ ، فخنقَتْني العَبرةُ ، فرددّتُ دَمعي ولزمتُ السكون، فَعلمتُ أنَ البلاءَ قد نزلَ ، فأمّا عمَّتي فإنها سَمِعت ما سَمِعتُ وهي امرأةٌ وَفي النساءِ الرقَّةُ والجزَعُ فَلم تملك نفسَها أن وَثبتْ تَجرُّ ثوبَها وَإنها لحاسرةٌ حتى انتهت إليه 
فقالت : واثكلاه لَيتَ الموتَ أعدَمَني الحياة ! ، اليومَ ماتتْ أمّي فاطمةُ و أبي عليٌّ وأخي الحسنٌ ، يا خليفةَ الماضي وثمال الباقي فَنظَر إليها الحسين عليه السلام فقال : يا أُخيّةُ لا يُذهبَنَّ حلمَكِ الشيطانُ ، قالت : بأبي أنتَ وأمي يا أبا عبد الله استقتَلَتَ نَفسي فداكَ. 
قالت أتُقتَلُ نَصبَ عيني جَهرةً ما الرأي فيَّ وما لديَّ خفيـرُ فأجابَها قلَّ الفِدا كَثُــرَ العِدى قَصُرَ المَدى وسبيلنا محصورُ 
فَردَّ غُصّتَهُ وَترقرقتْ عَيناهُ ، وَقالَ : لو تُركَ القطا ليلاً لنام ، قالت : يَاويلتاه أفتَغصِبُ نفسَكَ اغتصاباً ؟ فذلكَ أقرحُ لِقلبي وأشدُّ على نَفسي وَلطمَتْ وَجهَهَا وأهوتْ إلى جَيبِها وشقتهُ ، وَخرّت مَغشياً عليها.
فقام إليها الحسين عليه السلام فصبَّ على وَجهِهِا الماءَ ، وقال لها : أُخيَّة اتقّي اللهَ وَتعزّي بعزاءِ اللهِ واعلمي أنَّ أهل الارضِ يَموتون ، وأنَّ أهل السماءِ لا يبقونَ وأنَّ كلَ شيء هالكٌ إلا وجهَ اللهِ الذي خَلقَ الارضَ بقُدرتهِ ، وَيبعثَ الخلقَ فيعودونَ وَهو فردٌ وحدَه ، أبي خيرٌ مني ، وأمي خيرٌ مني ، وأخي خيرٌ مني ، وَلي وَلَهم ولكلِ مُسلم برسولِ اللهِ أسوةٌ. فعزّاها بهذا وَنحوهِ ، وقال لها : يا أُخيّة إني اُقسمُ عليكِ فأبرِّي قَسمي ، لا تشُقي عليَّ جَيباً ، وَلا تخمشي عليَّ وَجهاً ، وَلا تدعي عليَّ بالويلِ والثبورِ إذا أنا هلكت.


أخت يا زينب اُوصيك وصايا فاسمعي 
إنني في هذه الارض مُلاق مَصرعـي 
فاصبري فالصبرُ من خيم كرامِ المترعِ 
كلُ حيّ سينحيه عن الاحيـاء حـيـن 


في جليلِ الخطبِ يا أختُ اصبري الصبر الجميل 
إن خيرَ الصبرِ ما كان علـى الخطـبِ الجليـل 
واتركي اللطمَ علـى الخـدِ وإعـلان العويـل 


ثم

لا أكـره سَقـيَ العيـنِ ورد الوجنتيـن 
واجمعي شملَ اليتامى بعد فقدي وانظمي 
واشبعي من جاعَ منهم ثم اروي مَنْ ظُمي 
واذكُري انهم في حفظهـم طُـل دمـي 
ليتني من بينهم كالانـف بيـن الحاجبيـن

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ثم جاء بها حتى أجلسَها عندي ، وَخرجَ إلى أصحابهِ فأمرَهم أن يُقرِّبوا بعض بيوتهم مِن بعض ، وأن يُدخِلوا الاطناب بعضها في بعض ، وأن يكونوا هُم بين البُيوت ، إلا الوجه الذي يأتيهم منهُ عدوّهُم قال الامام زين العابدين عليه السلام : جمع الحسين عليه السلام أصحابه ، فسمعتُ أبي يقول لأصحابه : أُثني على الله تبارك وتعالى أحسنَ الثناء ، وأحمدَهُ على السّراء والضراء أما بعد فإني لا أعلمُ أصحاباً أولى ولا خيراً من أصحابي ، ولا أهل بيت أبرَّ ولا أوصل من أهل بيتي ، فجزاكُم الله عني جميعاً خيراً } ألا وإني أظنُ يوَمنا من هؤلاءِ الأعداء غداً إلاّ واني قد أذنتُ لكم ، فانطلقِوا جميعاً في حل ، ليس عليكم حَرجٌ منّي ولا ذمام ، هذا الّليلُ قد غشيّكم فاتّخذوه جَمَلا. وليأخُذ كلُ رجل منكم بيد رجل من أهل بيتي ، وتفرّقوا في سَوادِكم ومدائنكم حتى يُفرِّجَ الله فإنَّ القومَ إنما يطلبوني ولو قد أصابوني لَهوا عن طلب غيري. فأجابوهُ بنو هاشم والأنصار ، لِم نفعل ؟ لنبقى بعدَكَ ! لا أرانا الله ذلك أبداً ، لا والله لا نفعل ، ولكن تفديك أنَفسُنا وأموالُنا وأهلونا ، ونقاتلُ معك حتى نردَ مورِدَك فقبَّحَ اللهُ العيشَ بعدَك بل نحيا بحياتك ، ونموت معك فبكى وبكوا عليه ، وجزاهم خيراً 
قالَ الحسينُ لهُم : 



الخيـلُ تَطلُبُـنـي والأرضُ مِــن دَمِّ نـحـري حــان سُقْيـاهـا 
فلا جُنـاح َ عليكُُـم ‘ ليلُكُـم جمـل ٌ فلتركبـوهُ ‘ وخلُّونـي للُقياهـا 
فقال مُسلمُ : يا ليتَ الجبال َ هَوتْ عَن أن نُخَلّيِك َ فرداً ‘ كيفَ ترضاها 
لو كنتُ أعزل مِن سَيفي ومِن رُمُحي قاتَلتُهُم بحجار الأرضِ ‘ أدناهـا 
وقال عابسُ يا بنَ المصطفى عجبا ً كيف الفِراقُ ‘ وروحي فيكَ مسراها 
وقال آخر ُ: لو أنِّي قُتلتُ هُنـا سبعيـن مـرَّة َ فيكـم ‘ مـا أُحَيلاهـا 
ثم استشاطوا جميعـاً عنـدَ سيِّدِهـم وآلـه ‘ وبنـاتٍ صِحـنَ أوَّاهـا 
نفديكم ‘ بفيـضٍ مـن مناحِرنـا قالـوا ‘ وأيـدٍ لنـا شالـت مناياهـا 
ما العمرُ إلا خطايا دون معترك ونحنُ فُرسانُهـا رَدحـاً ‘ وصرعاهـا 
يا بن النبي لأجل الدِّين في شَمَمٍ دَعْنا بجَنْبِـكَ كـأسُ المـوتِ نسقاهـا 
فيا سفينةَ نـوحٍ حيـن تركبَهـا وحـق جـدَّك نـدري أيـنَ مُرساهـا 



وَبات الحسينُ ( ع) وأصحابُه ـ ليلةَ عاشوراء ـ وَلهم دويٌّ كَدويِّ النحلِ ، 
باتــوا وبات إمامهم ما بينهم ولهم دوي حولـه ونحيــب
من راكع أَو ساجد أو قـاريء أو مَنْ يُناجي رَبَّهُ وَينيبُ 
مَا بَينَ راكع وساجد ، وقائم وقاعد ، وَكذا كانت سجيةُ الحسينِ ( ع) في كَثرةِ صَلاتِه وَكمالِ صِفاته.
كما وصفه إمامنا المهدي ( عج) : كنت للرسول ولداً ، وللقرآن سنداً ، وللاُمة عضُداً ، وفي الطاعة مجتهداً ، حافضاً للعهد والميثاق ، ناكباً عن سبيل الفُسّاق تتأوّه تأوّه المجهود ، طويلَ الرّكوعِ والسّجود ، زاهداً في الدنيا زهدَ الرَّاحل عنها ، ناظراً إليها بعين المستوحشين منها. وقام أصحابه كذلك يدعون ويصلّون ويستغفرون. 


باتَ الحسينُ وصَحبُه مِنْ حولهِ وَلَهم دويُّ النحل لمّا باتــوا
من رُكّع وَسطَ الظلامِ وسُجّــــــد للهِ مِنهم تَكثـرُ

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ولما أصبح الحسين يوم عاشوراء تيمّم (عليه السلام) وأصحابه للصلاة
لعدم وجود الماء ، وصلّى بأصحابه صلاة الصبح ،
و دقت طبول الحرب في معسكر ابن زياد ، واتجهت فرقٌ من الجيش تنادي بالحرب أو النزول على حكم ابن مرجانة 
فقام الحسين ( ع) خطيباً بأصحْابهِ، حمد الله وأثنى عليه ، 
ثم قال : إن الله تعالى أذن في قتلكم ، وقتلي في هذا اليوم فعليكم بالصبر والقتال.
ثمَّ صَفَّهُم للِحَربِ ، وكانوا اثنان وسبعون ، ما بَيَن فارسٍ وراجِلْ ، 
فجعلَ زُهيرَ بنَ القَينِ في المَيمنةِ ، وحَبيبَ بنَ مظاهرْ في المَيسَرة ، 
وثبتَ هو عَليهِ السَّلام وأهل بيتهِ في القَلبْ ،
وأعْطى رايته أخاهُ العبَّاس(ع) 
فقد وجده أكفأ من معه لحملها ، وأحفظهم لذمامه ، وأرأفهم به ، 
وادعاهم إلى مبدئه ، وأوصلهم لرحِمه ، وأحماهم لجواره ، 
وأثبتهم للطعان ، وأربطهم جأشاً ، وأشدهم مراساً .
وأقبلَ عُمَرُ بنُ سَعدٍ نحو الحُسين (ع) في ثلاثين ألفاً 
فجعل على المَيمنةِ عَمْرو بن الحجْاج الزُّبيدي، وعلى المَيسرةِ شِمرُ بنِ ذي الجَوشَنْ ، وعلى الخَيلِ عُزرةُ بنُ قَيسْ ، وعلى الرَّجالةِ شِبثُ بنُ ربعي، والرايةُ مع ذوَيدٍ مولاه وأقبَلوا يَجولونَ حَولَ البُيوتِ ، فَيَرونَ النَّار تَضْطَرمُ في الخندقِ ، الذي حفره أصحاب الحسين (ع) بأمر منه في مكان منخفض وراء الخيام ، وأمرَ أصحابهُ أن يُقرِّبوا بعض بيوتهم من بعض ، وأن يُدخِلوا الأطناب بعضها في بعض ، وأن يكونوا هم بين البيُوت ، إلّا الوجه الذي يأتيهم منهُ عدوّهُم ، كما أمر بحطب وقصب كان من 
وراء البيوت ، وأشعلوا النار فيه .
فَنادى شِمرُ بأعْلى صوتِهِ : يا حُسَينُ تَعَجَّلتَ بالنَّارِ قَبلَ يومِ القيامَةِ.
فقال الحُسينُ(ع ) : منْ هذا ؟ كأَنَّهُ شِمرُ بن ذي الجَوشنْ ؟
قيل : نعم .فقال لهُ(ع ) : ياابنَ راعيةَ المِعْزى ، أنْتَ أولى بها منِّي صِلِيّا ، وَرام مُسلمُ بن عوسجة أنْ يرَميهُ بِسَهمٍ ، فَمَنعهُ الحُسينُ ع وقال: أكْرهُ أنْ أبْدأَهُمْ بِقِتال . وَقالَ : اللّهمَّ أنْتَ ثِقَتي في كُلِّ كْرْبٍ ، وَرَجائي في كُلِّ شِدةٍ ، وأنتَ لي في كُلِّ أمَرٍ نَزَلَ بي ثِقة وعُدَّة ، كَمْ منْ هَمٍ يَضْعَفُ فيهِ الفُؤاد ، وتَقِلُ فيهِ الحِيلة ، ويَخذلُ فيه الصَّديق ، ويَشمَت فيهِ العدو ، أنْزَلتُه بِك ، وشَكَوتُهُ إليك ، رَغْبَةً مِني إليك عمّن سِواك ، فكَشفتَهُ وفَرَّجتَهُ ، فأنتَ وليُّ كلِّ نِعْمَة ، ومُنْتَهى كُلِّ رَغبةٍ 
ثُمَّ دَعا براحِلتِه فَرَكِبَها ، ونادى بِصَوتِ عالٍ يَسمَعهُ جلُّهم : أيّها النّاس: إسمعوا قولي ولا تَعْجلوا ، حَتَى أعِظكم بما هو حقٌّ لَكُم عليَّ ، وَحتَى أعتَذِرَ إليكم مِنْ مَقَدمي عَليكمْ ، فإنْ قَبَلتُم عُذري ، وصدّقتم قَولي ، وأعطَيتُموني النّصفَ من أنفُسِكُم ، كُنتُم بِذلِك أسْعدَ ، ولَم يكُنْ لكم عَليَّ سبيل ، 
وإنْ لَم تَقبَلوا مِنْيَ العُذرَ ، وَلَم تَعطوا النّصفَ مِنْ أنفُسِكم ، فأجْمَعوا أمْرَكُم وشُركاءَكُم ، ثُمَّ لا يَكُنْ أمرَكُم عَليكُم غُمَّة ، ثُمَّ أقُضوا إليَّ ولا تُنْظِرون ،
إنْ وليّيَ اللّه الذي نَزَّل الكِتابَ ، وهُوَ يَتَولّى الصّالِحينْ ، فلمّا سَمعْنَ النِّساءَ هذا مِنهُ صِحْنَ وبَكيْنَ ، وارتَفَعت أصْواتهُنَّ ، 
فأرسلَ إليهنَّ أخاهُ العَبّاس ، وابنهُ علياً الأكبر، وقال لهُما : سكِّتاهُنَّ ، فلِعَمري لَيَكْثُر بكاؤهنّ ، 
ولمّا سَكَتْنَ ، حمِدَ اللّه وأثنى عليه ، وصلّى على مُحَمدٍ وأهْل بيته ،وعلى الملائكةِ والأنبياء ، وقال في ذلكَ ما لا يُحْصى ذِكرَهُ ، ولم يُسْمَعْ مُتَكلمٍ قبلهُ ولا بَعدهُ أبلغَ مِنهُ في مَنطِقه

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ثم قال : الحمدُ للّهِ الذي خلَقَ الدُّنيا فَجَعلها دارَ فناءٍ وزوالٍ ، مُتَصرِّفةً بأهلِها 
حالاً بَعدَ حالِّ ، فالمغْرور مَنْ غَرَّتَهُ ، والشّقيِّ من فَتَنْته ،فلا تَغُرنَّكم هذه الدُّنيا فإنّها تَقْطعُ رجاءَ مَنْ رَكَن إليها ، وتُخَيبُ طَمعَ من طَمعَ فيها ، وأراكُم قدْ اجتَمْعتم على أمرٍ ، قَدْ أسْخطتُمُ اللّه فيهِ عَليكم ، وأعرَض بِوجْهِهِ الكَريم عنْكم ، وأحلَّ بِكم نِقمَته ، وَجَنّبكُم رَحْمته ، فنِعمَ الرَّبُ ربُّنا ، وبئس العَبيد أنتمُ ، أقررتُم بالطاعَهِ ، وآمنتُم بالرَّسولِ مُحَمّدٌ (ص) وزَحفتُم إلى ذُريّتِه وعِتْرتِه ، تُريدون قَتْلَهم... لَقد إستَحَوذَ عَليكم الشيَّطان ، فأنْساكُم ذِكْرَ اللّهِ العَظيم ، فَتَباً لَكُم ولِما تُريدون . 
إنّا للّه وإنّا اليه راجعون .. هؤلاءِ قومُ كَفَروا بعَدَ إيمانِهم ، فَبُعداً للقومِ الظالمين
أيُّها الناس ... أنسِبوني من أنا ؟ ثُمًّ إرجعوا إلى أنفُسكم وعاتُبوها ،
وأُنظروا هَلْ يَحلُّ لَكمُ قَتْلي ؟ وإنتِهاك حُرمَتي ؟ 
ألَستُ ابنَ بِنتِ نبيّكم ؟ وابنُ وصيِّه ؟ وابنُ عمّه ؟ وأولُ المؤمنين باللّه؟ والمُصَدِّق لِرسولهِ بما جاءَ مِنْ عِندِ رَبِّه ؟
أوَلَم يَبلُغكُم قولَ رسول اللّه (ص) لي ولأخي : هذان سيِّدا شبابِ أهل الجنَّة ؟
فإنّْ صدَّقَتُموني بِما أقولُ وهو الحقّ ، واللّهِ ما تَعَمَّدتُ الكَذِبَ منُذْ عَلِمتُ أنَّ اللّهَ يَمقُتُ عليه أهلهُ ، ويضرّ به من إختَلَقه ، وإنْ كذَّبتُموني .
فإنَّ فيكُم مَن إنْ سألتُموهُ عن ذلك أخبرَكُم ، سَلوا جابرَ بن عبداللّه الأنصاري ، وأبا سعيد الخدري ، وسَهل بن سعد الساعدي ، وزيد بن أرقم ،وأنس بن مالك ، يُخبروكم أنّهمُ سَمِعوا هذه المقالة من رسول‏اللّه (ص) لي ولأخي ، 
أما في هذا حاجزٌ لكم عن سَفكِ دمي ؟ 
فقالَ الشمرُ : هو يعبد اللّه على حرف إنْ كانَ يدري ما يقول ...
فقال له حبيب بن مظاهر ، واللّه إنّي أراكَ تَعبدُ اللّه على سبعين حرفاً ،
وأنا أشهد انَّكَ صادقٌ ما تدري ما يقول ، قد طبَع اللّهُ على قلبكَ.
ثم قال الحسينُ (ع) : فإن كُنتم في شكٍ من هذا القول ،
أفتَشُكونَ أنّي ابن بنتِ نبيكم ، فواللّه ما بين المشرقِ والمغربِ ،
ابنُ بنتِ نبيِّ غِيري فيكم ، ويحكم أتطلُبوني بقتيلٍ منكم قَتَلتهُ ؟ 
أو مالٍ لِكُم استهلكتُه ؟ أو بقصاص جُراحةً ؟ فأخذوا لا يُكلّمونه 
فنادى(ع) : يا شبثُ بن ربعي ، ويا حَجّارُ بن أبجُر ، ويا قيسُ بن الأشعث ،
ويا زيدُ بن الحارث ، ألم تكتُبوا إليَّ : أن أقدم قد أينعتِ الثمار ، وأخضرَّ الجناب ، وإنّما تَقْدم على جُندٍ لك مجَندة ؟ 
فقالوا : لم نفعل ... قال سبحان اللّه ، بلى واللّه لقد فعلتم .
ثم قال : أيّها النّاس إذا كرِهتموني فدعوني أنصرفُ عنكم الى مأمن من الأرض 
فقال له قيسُ بن الأشعث : أو لا تنزِل على حُكمِ بني عمّكَ ؟
فإنّهم لن يُروك إلّا ما تُحب ! ولن يصلَ إليكَ منهم مكروه 
فقال الحسينُ( ع) : أنتَ أخو أخيك ؟
أتُريد أنْ يطلُبك بنو هاشم أكثر من دمِ مُسلم بن عقيل ؟
لا واللّه لا أعطيهم بيدي إعطاءَ الذليل ، ولا أفرُّ فِرار العبيد . 
عِبادَ اللّه إنّي عُذْتُ بربي وَربِكُم أن تُرجمون ، أعوذ بربي ورَبِكُم من كلِّ مُتَكبِّرٍ لا يؤمنُ بيومِ الحِسّاب . ثمُّ أناخَ راحلته وأمرَ عُقبةَ بن سمعان فعقلَها .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

أنشأ يقول :




لَمْ أَنْسَهُ إذْ قامَ فيهِم خاطِباً فإذا هُـمُ لا يَملِكـونَ خِطابـا 
يَدْعو ألستُ أنا ابن بِنت نبيكُمْ وملاذَكُم إنْ صَرْفُ دهرٍ نابا 
هَلْ جئْتُ في دينِ النّبيِّ ببِدْعَةٍ أمْ كُنْتُ في أحكامِهِ مُرْتابـا 
أمْ لَمْ يُوصىِّ بنا النّبيُّ وأودَعَ الثّقْلَينْ فيكُمْ عِتْـرةً وكِتابـا 
إنْ لَم‏ تدِينوا بالمَعادِ فراجِعوا أحسابِكُم إنْ كُنْتُـمُ أعْرابـا 
فغَدوا حَيارى لا يَرونَ لِوعْظِهِ إلّا الأسِنّةَ والسِّهامْ جَوابـا 




فأبى القوم إلاّ أن يزحفونَ نحوهُ ، وكانَ فيهم ابن حوزةَ التميمي ،
فصاحَ أفيكُم حُسَينْ ؟ وفي الثالثةِ قالَ أصحابُ الحُسين ..
هذا الحسينُ فما تريد ؟ قال : يا حُسينُ أبشر بالنار !!
قال الحسينُ(ع ) : كَذِبتَ ... بَل‏ أقدِمُ على ربٍ غَفورٍ كريمٍ مُطاعٍ شفيع ،
فمنْ أنت ؟قال : ابن حوزة .. فرفعَ الحُسينُ (ع) يديهِ ، حتى بانَ بياضُ أبُطَيه وقال : اللّهم حُزه الى النّار ... فَغَضِبَ ابنُ حوزة ، وأقحم الفرس إليه ... وكان بينهما نهرُ ، فسقطَ عنها ، وعَلُقتْ قَدمُهُ بالرِّكاب ، وجالتْ بهِ الفرس ، 
فسقط عنها وانقطعتْ قدمُه وساقُه وفخِذه ، وبقي جانبُه الآخر مُعلّقاً بالرِّكاب ، وأخذتِ الفرس تَضربُ به كلَّ حجرٍ وشجرٌ حتى وقع في النار المستعرة في الخندق فاحترق وهَلك ...
قالَ مسروق بن وائل الحضرمي : 
كُنتُ في‏أوَّلِ الخيل التي تقدّمتْ لِحربِ الحسينِ ( ع) لعلّي أنْ اُصيبَ رأس الحسين فأحظى به عند ابن زياد ، فلّما رأيت ما صنُع بابنِ حوزة ، عَرفتُ إنَّ لأهلِ هذا البيت حرمة ومنزلة عندَ اللّه ، وتركت الناس وقلتُ : لا أُقاتلهم فأكون في النار . 
وخرج إليهم زهيرُ بن القين على فرس ذنوب ، وهو شاكٍ في السلاح ‘
فقال : يا أهل الكوفة نذارِ لَكُمْ من عذابِ اللّه ، إنَّ حقاً على المسلم
نصيحةَ أخيهِ المسلم ... ونحنُ حتى الآن إخوةٌ على دينٍ واحد ، ما لم يقع بيننا وبينكُم السيف ، وأنتم للنصيحة منّا أهل، فإذا وقعَ السيفُ...
انقطعتِ العصمة ، وكنّا أُمّة وأنتم أُمّة
إنّ اللّه ابتلانا وإيّاكم بذرية نبيّه محمّد(ص ) لينظرَ ما نحنُ وأنتم عاملون ، 
إنّا ندعوكم إلى نصرِهم وخذلان الطاغية عُبيد اللّه بن زياد ، ويزيد ، 
فإنّكم لا تدركون منهُما إلّا سوء عُمرِ سُلطا نهما ، يسملان أعينِكُم ، 
ويقطعان أيديَكُم وأرجُلكُم ، ويُمثّلان بِكُم ، ويرفعانِكم على جذوع النخلِ ، ويقتلان أماثلكم وقراءكم ، أمثال حِجر بن عَدي وأصحابه ، وهاني بن عروة وأشباهه فسبّوه وأثنوا على ابن زياد ، ودعوا له وقالوا : لا نَبرحُ حتى
نَقُتلَ صاحِبُكَ ومن معه ، أو نبعث به وبأصحابه إلى عُبيدَ اللّه بن زياد سلماً !
فقال زهير : عِبادَ اللّه ، إنّ ولدَ فاطمةَ أحقُّ بالوُدِ والنصر من ابن سُمية ،
فإن لم تنصروهم فأُعيذُكم باللّهِ أنْ تقتلوهم ، فخلّوا بين هذا الرّجل وبينَ يزيد ، فلَعمري إنَّه لَيرضى من طاعتِكم بدون قتلِ الحسين (ع)
فرماهُ الشمرُ بسهمٍ وقال : اسكتْ ؛ أسكتَ اللّه نامتك ، أبَرمْتَنا بِكُثرةِ كلامِكِ . قال زهير : يابنَ البَوّال على عَقِبيه ، ما إياكَ أُخاطب ،
إنّما أنتَ بَهيمة .. واللّه ماأظنُّكَ تُحكِمُ من كتابِ اللّه آيتين ، فأبشر بالخزي يوم القيامة والعذاب الأليم ...
فقالَ الشمرُ : إنَّ اللّه قاتلكَ وصاحِبُكَ عن ساعة .
فقال زهير : أفبا لموت تخوفني ؟ فو اللّه للمَوت معهُ أحَبُّ إليَّ من الخلد معكم ، ثم أقبل على القوم رافعاً صوته وقال : عبادَ اللّه لا يغُرنّكم عن ديِنكم هذا الجِلفُ الجافي وأشباهَه ... فو اللّه لا تُنال شفاعةَ مُحمّدٍ قوماً أهرقوا دماءَ ذريته وأهل بيته ، وقَتلوا من نصرهُم وذبَّ عن حريمهِم .
واستأذنَ الحسينَ بريرُ بن خُضير في أنْ يُكلِّمَ القوم ، فأذنَ له ، 
وكانً شيخاً تابعيّاً ، ناسِكاً ، قارئاً للقرآن ، ومن شيوخ القُرّاء في جامِعِ الكوفة ... ولهُ في الهَمَدانيين شرفٌ وقدرٌ ومنزلةٌ ، فوقفَ قريباً منهُم ونادى: يا معشرَ الناس إنَّ اللّهَ بعثَ مُحمّداً بشيراً ونذيراً ، وداعياً الى اللّه وسراجاً منيراً ، وهذا ماء الفرات تقَعُ فيه خنازيرُ السوادِ وكِلابه ، وقدْ حِيلَ بينه وبينَ ابن بنت رسول اللّه ، أفجزاءُ محمد هذا ؟ 
فقالوا : يا بُرير قدْ أكثرتَ الكلام فاكفف عنّا ، فواللّه ليعطش الحسين ، كما عطش من كان قبله !! قال : ياقوم إن ثِقلَ محمدٍ قد أصبحَ بين أظهركم ، وهولاء ذريته وعترته وبناتُه وحُرَمه ، فهاتوا ما عندكم وما الذي تريدون أن تصنعوه بهم ؟
فقالوا : نُريد أن نُمكّنَ منهم الأمير عُبيدِاللّه بن زياد ، فيرى فيهم رأيه .
قال : أفلا تقبلون منهم أن يرجعوا الى المكان الذي جاءوا منه ؟ 
ويلكم يا أهل الكوفة ، أنسيتم كتبكم ؟ 
ويلكم أدعوتم أهل بيت نبيكم وزعمتم أنكم تقتلون أنفسكم دونهم ،
حتى اذا أتَوكُم أسلمتموهم إلى ابن زياد ، وحلأتموهم عن ماء الفرات ،
بئس ما خلَّفتُم نبيكم في ذُريته مالكمُ ؟ لا أسقاكُم اللّه يومَ القيامة
فبئس القوم أنتم ... 
فقال له نفر منهم : يا هذا ماندري ما تقول ؟
قال : الحمد للّه الذي زادني فيكم بصيرة ، أللّهم إنّي أبرأ إليكَ من فِعال القوم فناداهُ رَجلٌ من أصحابِه : أقبل يا برير إن أبا عبد اللّه يقول لكَ :
لا تُخاطب القوم ، فلعمري لَئنْ كان مؤمن آل فرعون نَصح قومَه ، 
وأبلغ في الدُّعاء فلقد نصحتَ هؤلاء ، وأبلغَت لو نَفعَ النُّصح والإبلاغ . 
فقال: اللّهم القِ بأسَهُم بينهم ، حتى يلقَوكَ وأنتَ عليهم غضبان ،
فَجَعلَ القوم يرمونه بالسهام ، فتقهقر إلى ورائه .
ثمّ أنَّ الحسينَ(ع ) ركب فرسه ، وأخذ مصحفاً ونشرهُ على رأسه ، ووقف بإزاءِ القوم ، وقال : ياقوم إنَّ بيني وبينَكُم كتاب اللّه وسنّة جدّي رسول اللّه(ص )

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ثم استشهدهم عن نفسه المقدّسة ، وما عليه من سيف النبي ودرعه وعمامته فأجابوه بالتصديق فسألهم عمّا أقدمهم على قتله ؟ 
قالوا: طاعةً للأمير عُبيدِ اللّه بن زياد !
فقال(ع ) : تبّاً لكم أيتّها الجماعَةُ وترحاً ، أحين استصرختُمونا والهين ، فأصرخناكم موجفين و سللتم علينا سيفاً لنا في أيمانِكم ، وحششتُم علينا ناراً اقتد حناها على عدوّنا وعدوّكم ، فأصبحتُم ألْباً لأعدائِكم على أوليائِكم، بغير عدلٍ أفشوهُ فيكم ، ولا أملَ أصبح لَكُم فيهم ... 
فهلاّ لكمُ الويلات تركتمونا والسيفُ مشيم ، والجأش طامن ، 
والرأي لمّا يُستصحَف ، 
ولكن أسرعتم إليها كطَيرة الدُّبا ، وتداعيتم عليها كتهافُت الفراش ، ثمّ نقضتموها فسُحقاً لكم يا عَبيد الاُمّة ، وشُذاذ الأحزاب ، ونَبَذةَ الكتاب ومحرّفي الكَلِم ، وعصبة الإثم ، ونفَثةَ الشيطان ، ومطفئي السُننْ .
ويحكم أهؤلاء تعضدون ، وعنّا تتخاذلون ! أجلْ واللّه غدرُ فيكم قديم وشجتْ عليه أصولكم وتأزّرت فروعكم ، فكنتم أخبث ثمر شجيٍ للناظر ، وأكلةٍ للغاصب ... ألا وإنّ الدّعيَّ ابن الدّعي - أعني ابن زياد - قدْ ركز بين اثنتين ، بين السّلة والذّلة ، وهيهات منّا الذّلة ، يأبى اللّه لنا ذلك ورسوله والمؤمنون وحجُور طابت ، وحُجور طهُرتَ ، وأنوف حمية ، ونفوس أبيّة ، مِن أن نؤثرَ طاعة اللئام على مصارعِ الكِرام ... ألا وإنّي زاحف بهذه الاُسرة ، على قلّة العدد وخُذلان الناصر .
ثم أنشدَ أبيات فروة بنِ مُسيك المرادي:




فإن نَهزِ م فهزّامون قُدُماً وإن نُهْزَم فغير مُهزَّمينا 
وما إنْ طَبَّنا جُبْنُ ولكن منايانا ودولـة آخرينـا 
إذا ما الموت رفَّعَ عن أناسٍ بكلكلةٍ أناخ َ بآخرينا 
فقُل للشاميتين بنا أفيقوا سيلقى الشامتون كما لقينا 




أما واللّه لا تلبثون بعدها إلّا كريثما يركب الفرس ، حتى تدور بكم دور الرحى وتقلِقَ بكم قلق المحور ، عهدٌ عَهِدهُ إليَّ أبي ، عن جدِّي رسولِ اللّه(ص )
{ فَأجمِعُوا أمْرَكُم وَشُرَكَاءَكُم ثُمّ لَايَكُنْ أمرُكُم عَليْكُم غُمَّةً ثُمّ أقْضُوا إليَّ وَلَا تُنظِروُنِ} 
{ إنّي تَوَكَّلتُ عَلى اللّهِ رَبّي وَرَبِّكُم مَّا مِن دَابَّةٍ. إلّا هُوَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِها إنَّ رَبّي عَلَى صِراطٍ مُّستَقِيمٍ } 
ثم رفع يديه وقال : اللّهم أحبس عنهم قطر السماء ، وأبعث عليهم سنين كسنيّ يوسُف ، وسلّط عليهم غُلام ثقيف ، يسقيهم كأساً مصبّرة ، فإنّهم كذّبونا وخذلونا ، ( ربنا عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير ). 
واستدعى عمر بن سعد فدُعي له ، وكان كارهاً لا يُحِبُّ أن يأتيه ...
فقال أي عُمر : أتَزعم أنّكَ تقتلني ويوليكَ بلادَ الري وجرجان ؟ 
واللّه لا تهني‏ء بذلكَ أبداً ... عهدُ معهود ، فأصنع ما أنتَ صانع ، فإنكَ لا تغرم بعدي بدنيا ولا آخرة ، وكأني برأسكَ على قصَبةٍ يتراماه الصبيان بالكوفة ، ويتخذونه غرضاً بينهم ، فصرف بوجهه عنه مغضباً .
وأنشأ يقول :




دعاني عُبَيدُ اللهِ مِن دونِ قومهِ إلى خُطَّة ٍفيها خرجـتُ لحينـي 
فو اللّه ما أدري وإني حائرٌ أُفكِّر فـي أمـري علـى خطريـنِ 
أأتركُ ملكَ الرَّيِّ والرَّيُّ مُنيتي أمْ أرجعُ مأثومـاً بقتـلِ حُسيـنِ 
حُسينُ ابنُ عمي والحوادثُ جمّةٌ لَعمري ولي في الريِّ قُرّةُ عيني 
فان كنتُ اقتلهٌ فقد فاز موعدي يقينـاً و أعلـو عالـمَ الجيشيـن 
وإنّ إلهَ العرشِ يغفرُ زلّتـي ولـو كنـتُ فيهـا أظلـمَ الثقليـن 
ألا إنّما الدُّنيا بخيرِ معجّـلٍ ومـا عاقـلٌ بـاعَ الوجـودَ بدَيـن 
يقولونَ إنّ اللّـه خالـقُ جنَّـة ونـارٍ وتعذيـب ٍوغـلِّ يديـن 
فان صدقوا فيما يقولون إنني أتوب إلى الرحمـنِ مـن سنتيـن 
وان كذَبوا فٌزنا بدنيـا عظيمـةٍ ومُلـك ٍعظيـمٍ دائـمِ الحَجَليـن

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ولمّا سَمِعَ الحُرُّ بن يزيد الرياحي كلام أبي عبد اللّه الحسين(ع) 
أقبل على عمر بن سعد ، وقال له : أمُقاتلُ أنت هذا الرجل ؟ 
قال : أي واللّه قتالاً أيسره أن تسقط فيه الرؤوس ، وتطيح الأيدي! قال : مالكُم فيما عرضه عليكم من الخصال ؟
فقال : لو كان الأمرُ إليَّ لقبلت ، ولكن أميركَ ابن زياد يأبى ذلكَ، فتركه ووقف مع الناس، وكان إلى جنبه قرّة بن قيس، فقال لقرة : هل سقيت فرسكَ ؟ فقال : لا 
فقال : فهل تريد أن تسقيه ؟ فظن قرّة من ذلك ، أنّه يريد الاعتزال ويكره أن يشاهده أحد ، فتركه فأخذ الحُرُّ يدنو من الحسين بن علي(ع)
قليلاً قليلاً ، فقال له المهاجر بن أوس : أتريد أن تحمل ؟ فسكت . وأخذته الرِّعدة ، فارتاب المهاجر من هذا الحال ، وقال له : لو قيل لي من أشجع أهل الكوفة لما عدوتكَ فما هذا الذي أراه منكَ !
فقال الحُرُّ : إني أُخيرّ نفسي بين الجنة والنار ، واللّه لا أختار على الجنة شيئاً ، ولو أُحرقت . ثم ضرب جواده نحو الحسين بن علي (ع ) مُنَكِّساً برأسه حياءً من آلِ الرسول بما أتى إليهم ، وجعجَعَ بهم في هذا المكان ، على غير ماءٍ ولا كلاءٍ رافعاً صوته : اللّهم إليك أُنيب ، فَتُبْ عليَّ ، فقد أرعبتُ قلوبَ أوليائك وأولاد نبيك . يا أبا عبد اللّه ، إنّي تائب ، فهل ترى لي من توبة ؟
فقال الحسين( ع) : نعم يتوبُ اللّه عليكَ ، ويغفر لكَ ، فانزل .
قال : أنا لكَ فارساً خير مني راجلاً ، أُقاتلهم على فرسي ساعة وإلى النزول
يصير آخر أمري . قال الحسين(ع ) فاصنع ما بدا لك . فسرّه قول أبي عبد اللّه ، وتيقّن الحياة الأبديّة ، والنعيم الدائم ، 
ووضح له قولُ الهاتف لمّا خرج من الكوفة فحدّث الحسين(ع ) بحديث،
قال فيه : سيدي أباعبد اللّه ، لمّا خرجتُ من الكوفة ، نوديتُ : أبشر يا حرُّ ! فقلتُ : ويل للحرِ يُبشرّ بالجنة ، وهو يسير إلى حرب ابن بنت رسول اللّه(ص ) 
فقال له الحسين(ع ) : لقد أصبتَ خيراً وأجراً . 
ثمّ استأذن الحسين(ع ) في أن يُكلّمَ القوم ، فأذِن له فنادى بأعلى صوته : 
يا أهل الكوفةَ لاُمِّكِمْ الهَبَل والعُبْر ، إذ دَعوتُم هذا العبد الصالح ،
وزعمتُم أنَّكم قاتلوا أنفسكم دونه ، حتى إذا جائكم أخذتم بكَظمه ، وأحطتم به من كل جانب ، فمنعتموه التوجه إلى بلاد اللّه العريضة ، حتى يأمن وأهل بيته ، وأصبح كالأسير في أيديكم ، لا يملك لنفسه نفعاً ولا ضراً ، وحلأتموه وصبيته ونساءه وصحبه عن ماء الفرات الجاري ،
الذي يشربه اليهود والنصارى والمجوس ، وتتمَرغُ فيه السواد وكلابه ، وهاهم قد صرعهم العطش بئسما خلّفتم محمداً في ذريته ، لا سقاكم اللّه يومَ الظمأ 
فحملت عليه الرّجالة ترميه بالنبل ، فأقبل حتى وقف أمام الحسين(ع ). 
ولم يشأ ريحانة رسول اللّه ... من أن يبدأ القوم بقتال قط ، فأخذ أصحابه 
وأهل بيته : بالنصح والإرشاد ... امتثالاً لأمره صلوات اللّه عليه 
وصاح الشمر بأعلى صوته : أين بنو أُختنا ؟ أين العباس وإخوته،
فأعرضوا عنه . فقال الحسين (ع ) : أجيبوه ولو كان فاسقاً .
قالوا : ما شأنك وما تريد ؟ فقال : يابنَي أُختي أنتم آمنون ، فلا تقتلوا أنفسكم مع الحسين ... والزموا طاعة الأمير يزيد 
فقال له العباس (ع) : لعنكَ اللّه ولعن أمانكَ .
أتؤمننا وابن رسول‏اللّه لا أمان له .. وتأمرنا أن ندخل في طاعة أللعناء وأولاد أللعناء .
فرجع أبو الفضل العباس(ع ) يتهدرس كالأسد الغضبان ، فاستقبلته الحوراء زينب (ع) حفيدة رسول اللّه(ع ) وقد سمعت كلام أخيها مع الشمر ، قالت له : أخي أودُّ أن أُحدثك بحديث ؟
قال قمر بني هاشم : حدّثي يا أُختاه ، لقد حلى وقت الحديث 
قالت : اعلم يابن والدي لمّا ماتت أُمّنا فاطمة الزهراء(ع ) قال أبي: لأخيه عقيل أُريد منكَ أن تختار لي امرأة من ذوي البيوت والشجاعة حتى أُصيب منها ولداً ينصر ولدي الحسين بطف كر بلا ، وقد ادخرك لمثل هذا اليوم فلا تقصُر يا أبا الفضل في نصرة أخيك ! فلمّا سمع أبو الفضل العباس(ع ) كلامها تمطّى في ركاب سَرجه حتى قطعه ، وقال لها : يا أختاه أفي مثل هذا اليوم تشجعيني ؟ وأنا ابن من تعلمين ، ابن أمير المؤمنين ، أسد اللّه وأسد رسوله ؟ 
فلمّا سمعت كلامه سكن قلبُها ، وأطمأنت نفسها ، سلام اللّه عليها .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

وتقدّم عمر بن سعد نحو عسكر الحسين(ع ) ورمى بسهم وقال :اشهدوا لي عند الأمير ابن زياد أنّي أول من رمى ، ثم رمى الناس ، فلم يبق من أصحاب الحسين أحد إلّا أصابه من سِهامِهم .
فقال الحسين(ع) لأصحابه : قوموا رحمكم اللّه إلى الموت الذي لابُدّ منه ، فإنّ هذه السهام رُسلُ القوم اليكم ،
فحمل أصحاب الحسين(ع ) حملة واحدة .
وقاتلوهم أشد قتال عرفته الحروب . وبذلك دللوا على صدق نياتهم ، وشدة ثباتهم 
فَقَتلوا جمعاً كثيراً من أعداء اللّه وأعداءِ رسوله وأهل بيته ... 
حتى انتصف النهار .. فما أنجلت الغبرة إلّا عن خمسين صريعاً من أصحاب
أبي عبد اللّه الحسين سلام اللّه عليهم .
وخرج يسار مولى زياد ، وسالم مولى عبيد اللّه بن زياد ، فطلبا البراز ؟
فوثب حبيب وبرير ، فلم يأذن لهما الحسين(ع) فقام وهب بن عُمير الكلبي من بني عُليم وكنيته أبو وهب ، وكان طويلاً شديد الساعدين ، بعيد ما بين المنكبين ، شريفاً في قومه ، شجاعاً مجرباً ، فأذن له وقال(ع ) : أحسبه للأقران قتّالا .. فقالا له : من أنت؟ فانتسب لهما ، فقالا : لا نعرفُك ، ليخرج إلينا زهير أو برير ... وكان يسار قريباً منه ! فقال له : يا ابن الفاعلة وبك رغبة عن مبارزتي ، ثم شدّ عليه بسيفه يضربه ، وبينا هو لمشتغل به ، إذ شدّ عليه سالم مولى ابن زياد ، فصاح أصحابه : قد رهقك العبد ، فلم يعبأ به ، فضربه سالم بالسيف ، فاتقاها بيده اليسرى ، فأطار أصابعها ، ومال عليه فقتله ، 
وأقبل إلى الحسين وقد قتلهما معاً وهو يرتجز ويقول :




إن تنكروني فأنا ابن كلب حسْبي ببيتي في عُلَيْمٍ حسْبي 
إنّي أمرؤ ذو مِرّةٍ وعَصْبِ ولستُ بالخَوّارِ عند النَّكْبـ 





ولمّا نظر من بقي من أصحاب أبو عبد اللّه الحسين (ع ) إلى كثرة من قتل منهم أخذ الرجلان والثلاثة والأربعة يستأذنون الحسين(ع) في الذب عنه والدّفع عن حُرمه ، وكلّ يحمي الآخر من كيد عدوه ...
فخرج الجاريان وهما سيف بن الحارث بن سريع ، ومالك بن عبداللّه بن سريع فقالا : السلام عليكَ أبا عبد اللّه ، إنّا جئنا لنُقتل بين يديكَ وندفع عنكَ ... فقال(ع) : مرحباً بكما ، واستدناهما منه ، فدنوا وهما يبكيان ! 
قال(ع ) : ما يبكيكما ياابني أخي ؟ فو اللّه إني لأرجو أن تكونا بعد ساعة قريرِ العين . قالا : جَعلنا اللّه فداكَ ما على أنفسنا نبكي ، ولكن نبكي عليكَ نراكَ قد أحيط بكَ ، ولا نقدر أن ننفعكَ .
فجزّاهما الحسين خيراً ، فقاتلا قريباً منه قتالاً شديداً وقَتلوا جماعة من الأعداء ، حتى قُتِلوا رضوان اللّه عليهما . وخرج الغفاريان ، وهما عبد اللّه وعبد الرحمن وقاتلا في مكانٍ واحد قتال الأبطال ، وقَتلوا عدداً من الأعداء حتى قُتِلا ، رضوان اللّه عليهما. وخرج عمرو بن خالد الصيداوي ، وسعد مولاه ، وجابر بن عمرو بن خالد الصيداوي ، فقد كان شريفاً في الكوفة ، مخلص الولاء لأهل البيت (ع)»
ومجمع بن عبد اللّه العائذي ، وشدوا جميعاً على أهل الكوفة .
فلمّا أوغلوا فيهم ، عطف عليهم الناس ، وقطعوهم عن أصحابهم 
فندب إليهم (ع ) أخاه العباس(سلام الله عليه) فاستنقذهم بسيفه وقد جُرِحوا بأجمعهم ، وفي أثناء الطريق اقترب منهم العدو ، فشدّوا بأسيافهم مع ما
بهم من الجِراح ، وقاتلوا قتالاً شديداً فصَرعوا منهم عدداً حتى قُتلوا في مكان واحد رضوان اللّه عليهم ...
ولمّا نظر الحسين(ع ) إلى كثرة من قُتِل من أصحابه ، قبض على شيبته المقدَّسة وقال : اشتدّ غضبُ اللّه على اليهود إذ جعلوا له ولداً ، واشتدّ غضبه على النصارى إذ جعلوه ثالث ثلاثة ، واشتدّ غضبه على المجوس إذ عبدوا الشمس والقمر دونه ، واشتدّ غضبه على قوم اتفقت كلمتُهم على قتل ابن بنت نبيّهم ، أما واللّه لا أُجيبهم إلى شي‏ء ممّا يريدون حتى ألقى اللّه وأنا مخضّب بدمي .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ثم صاح (ع ) : أما من مغيث يغيثنا ؟ أما من ذاب يذب عن حرم رسول اللّه ؟ 
فارتفعت أصوات النساء بالبكاء ، وسمع الأنصاريان سعد بن الحارث وأخوهُ أبو الحتوف إستنصار الحسين واستغاثته وكانا مع ابن سعد .
فمالا بسيفيهما على أعداء الحسين (ع ) وقاتلا قتالا شديدا حتى قَتلا جمعاً
من الأعداء ، حتى صُرعا رضوان الله عليهم ، 
وأخذ أصحاب الحسين(ع ) ، بعد أن قلَّ عددهم وبان النقص فيهم ، يبرز الرجل بعد الرجل فأكثروا القتل في أعداء الله ، 
فصاح عمرو بن الحجاج : أتدرون من تقاتلون ؟ تقاتلون فرسان المصر ، وأهل البصائر وقوم مستميتين ، لا يبرز إليهم أحد منكم إلّا قتلوه على قلّتهم واللّه لو لم ترموهم بالحجارة لما تمكنتم من قتلهم. 
فقال: عمر بن سعد : صدقت الرأي ، أرسل في الناس من يعزم عليهم
أن لا يبارزهم أحد منكم ، ولو خرجتم إليهم وحدانا لأتوا عليكم..
ثمّ حمل عمرو بن الحجاج على ميمنة الحسين(ع ) فثبتوا له، وجثوا على الرُكب ، واشرعوا الرماح ، فلمّا ذهبت الخيل لترجع رشقهم أصحاب الحسين(ع ) بالنبل ، فصرعوا رجالاً وجرحوا آخرين..
فحمل عمرو بن الحجاج من نحو الفرات ، فاقتتلوا ساعة ، وفيها قاتل مسلم بن عوسجة قتالاً شديداً ، فقتل عدداً من الأعداء ، فلمّا رأوا كثرة من قُتِل منهم شدّ عليه مسلم بن عبد اللّه الضبابي وعبد اللّه البجلي ، فشدّ عليهم ابن عوسجة وثارت لشدّة الجلاد غبرة شديدة وما انجلت الغُبرة إلّا ومسلم بن عوسجة صريعاً وبه رمق ، فمشى إليه الحسين(ع ) ومعه حبيب بن مظاهر ، 
فقال له الحسين( ع ) رحمكَ اللّه يا مسلم ، ثم تلا 
( فَمِنهُم مَّن قَضَى نَحْبَهُ وَمِنهُم مَّن يَنتَظِرُ وَمَا بَدَّلوا تَبْدِيلاً) . 
ودنا منه حبيب ، وقال : عزَّ عليَّ مصرعُكَ يا مسلم ، أبشر بالجنة. 
فقال : مسلم بن عوسجة بصوت ضعيف : بشرَّكَ اللّه بخير ، ثم قال له حبيب : لو لم أعلم أني في الأثر لأحببتُ أن توصي لي بجميع ما يهمكَ. فقال له مسلم : أوصيكَ بهذا ، وأشار إلى الحسين بن علي ، أن تموت دونه .
فقال : أفعل وربّ الكعبة ، وفاضت روحُه بينهما رضوان اللّه عليه .
وصاحت جارية له : وا مسلماه ! يا سيداه ! يا بن عوسجتاه ، 
فتنادى أصحاب ابن الحجاج ، قتلنا مسلماً ! 
فقال شبث بن ربعي لمن حوله : ثكلتكم أُمهاتكم ، أيُقتل مثلُ مسلم وتفرحون ، لَرُبّ موقف له في المسلمين كريم ، رأيته يوم أذربيجان ، وقد قتَل ستة من المشركين قبل التئام خيول المسلمين .
وحمل الشمر في جماعة من أصحابه على ميسرة الحسين(ع ) فثبتوا لهم ، حتّى كشفوهم ، وفيما قاتل عبد اللّه بن عُمير الكلبي ، قتال الأبطال ،فقتل رجالاً ، وجرح آخرين ، فشدّ عليه هاني بن ثبيت الحضرمي فقطع يده اليمنى ، وقطع
بكر بن حي ساقه ، فأُخِذ أسيراً وقُتِل صبراً رضوان اللّه عليه ، فمشت إليه
زوجته أُم وهب وجلست عند رأسه تمسح الدم عنه ، وتقول : هنيئاً لكَ الجنّة ،
أسأل اللّه الذي رزقك الجنة أن يصحبني معك .
فقال الشمر لغلامه : اضرب رأسها بالعمود ، فشدخه وماتت مكانها ، 
وهي أول امرأة قُتِلت يوم عاشوراء من أصحاب الحسين بن علي عليه السلام ،
ثم قُطِع رأسه ورمي به إلى جهة الحسين(ع ) فأخذته أُمه ومسحت الدم عنه ، 
ثم أخذت عمود خيمة ، وبرزت إلى الأعداء ، فردها الحسين(ع ) 
وقال : ارجعي رحمكِ اللّه ، فقد وُضِع عنكِ الجهاد ، فرجعت ... 
وهي تقول : اللّهم لا تقطع رجائي . فقال الحسين(ع ) : لا يقطع اللّه رجاك . 
ثم برز وهب بن عبد اللّه بن حُباب الكلبىّ‏ وكان نصرانياً ، فاسلم على يدي الحسين(ع ) وكانت معه اُمه وزوجته ، فقالت أُمه قم يا بني وانصر ابن بنت رسول اللّه(ص ) . فقال : أفعل يا أُماه ولا أُقصّر ، فبرز وهو يقول : 


إن تنكروني فأنا ابن كلبي سوف تروني وترون ضربـي 
وحملتي وصولتي في الحربِ أدرك ثأري بعد ثأر صحبي 
وأدفع الكرب أمام الكربِ ـليس جهادي في الوغى باللعـبِ

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ثم شدّ على الأعداء ولم يزل يقاتلهم ، حتى قَتل جماعة ، ثمّ رجع الى أُمه ،
وهو يقول : أرضيت يا أماه ؟ 
فقالت : ما رضيت حتى تُقتَل بين يدي أبي عبد اللّه الحسين(ع )
فقالت زوجته : باللّه عليك لا تفجعني بنفسك .
فقالت اُمه : يا بني أُعزب عن قولها وارجع وانصر ابن بنت نبيك ..
لتنل شفاعة جده يوم القيامة ! فرجع وهو يقول :




إنّي زعيمٌ لكِ أُمَّ وهب ِ بالطعنِ فيهم تارةً والضـربِ 
ضربَ غلامٍ مؤمنٍ بالرَّبِّ حتى يٌذيقَ القومَ مُرَّ الحربِ 
حسـبـي بــه مـــولاي فـهــو حـسـبـي 





فلم يزل يقاتل الأعداء قتال الأبطال ، حتى قُطِعت يداه ، فأخذت زوجته
عموداً وأقبلت نحوه تقول : فداكَ أبي وأُمي قاتل دون الطيبين ، 
ذرية محمد(ص) فأراد أن يردّها الى الخيمة ، فلم تُطاوعه ، وأخذت تجاذبه ثوبه وتقول : لن أدعكَ دون أن أموت معكَ !!
فقال لها : الآن كنت تنهينني عن القتال ، وقد أتيت تقاتلين معي ؟
قالت : لا تلمني إنّ واعية الحسين كسرت قلبي . فقال : ما الذي سمعتي منه ؟
قالت : ياوهب سمعته وهو بباب الخيمة ينادي ، واقلة ناصراه ،
فبكى وهب بكاءً كثيراً ، وقال لها : ارجعي الى النساء رحمك اللّه ، فأبت ،
فنادى وهب : سيدي أبا عبد اللّه ردها إلى الخيمة ... فردها الإمام الحسين(ع ) واجتمع عليه القوم وأردوه قتيلاً .. رضوان اللّه عليه
وحمل الشمر مع جماعة ، حتى طعن فسطاط الحسين (ع ) بالرمح ،
وقال : عَلَيَّ بالنار لاُحرقه على أهله .. فتصايَحَت النساء وخَرجن من الفسطاط ، فناداه الحسين(ع ) : يا بن ذي الجو شن أحرقكَ اللّه بالنار... 
فحمل عليهم زهير بن القين في عشرة من أصحابه ، حتى كشفوهم عن البيوت، ولمّا رأى عزرة بن قيس، وهو على الخيل ، الوهنَ والفشل في أصحابه ،كلّما حملوا
بعث إلى عمر بن سعد ، يستمدّه الرجال .. فمدّه بالحُصين بن نُمير في 
خمسمائة من الرّماة ، وأشتدّ القتال وأكثرَ أصحاب الحسين(ع ) فيهم الجراح ، 
حتى عقروا خيولهم ، ولم يقدروا أن يأتوهم إلّا من وجه واحد
وكان أبو الشعثاء الكندي ، وهو يزيد بن زياد رامياً ، فجثا على ركبتيه 
وهو يرتجز : ويقول




أنا يزيد وأبي مهاصرْ أشجع من ليث بِغيلٍ ‏خـادرْ 
يا ربّ إني للحسين ناصرْ ولابن سعد تاركـوهاجرْ 





بين يدي الحسين( ع ) ورمى بمائة سهم والحسين ) يقول : اللّهم سدّد رميته وأجعل ثوابه الجنة ... ثمّ حمل على القوم فقتل تسعة عشر رجلاً ، ثمّ قُتل
رضوان اللّه عليه .
والتفت أبو ثمامة ألصائدي إلى الشمس قد زالت ،
قال للحسين(ع) نفسي لنفسكَ الفداء ، إنّي أرى هؤلاء قد اقتربوا منكَ لا واللّه
لا تُقتل حتى أُقتل دونك ، وأحب أن ألقى اللّه تعالى وقد صلّيت هذه الصلاة التي
قد دنا وقتها..« وقد كان الموت منه كقاب قوسين أو أدنى ،
وهو لم يغفل عن ذكر ربّه ، ولا عن أداء فرائضه ، وجميع أصحاب الإمام
كانوا على هذا السمت إيمانا باللّه ، وإخلاصاً في أداء فرائضه .
فرفع الإمام رأسه ، فجعل يتأمّل في الوقت ، فرأى أن قد حلّ أداء الفريضة فقال له : ذكرتَ الصلاةَ ، جعلكَ اللّه من المصلّين الذاكرين ، 
نعم هذا أول وقتها . 
فقال الحسين سلوهم أن يكفّوا عنّا حتى نصلي .
فقال الحصين بن نُمير : لا تقبل منكم !
فقال حبيب بن مظاهر : زعمت أنها لا تقبل الصلاة
من آل رسول‏اللّه 
وتقبل منكَ يا حمار ! ! .
وحمل عليه الحصين ، فسارع إليه حبيب
فضرب وجه فرسه بالسيف 
فشبت به الفرس فسقط عنها ، 
وبادر إليه أصحابه فاستنقذوه

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

وقاتلهم حبيب بن مظاهر الأسدي قتالاً شديداً ... وهو يرتجز 
ويقول :




أنا حبيبٌ وأبي مُظَّهَرُ المظاهري فارسُ هيجاءٍ وحربٌ تسعرُ 
أنتـم أعـدَّ عـدةً وأكثـرِ ونحـن أعلـى حجـةً واظهـرُ 
حــقــاً واتــقـــى مـنــكــمٌ وأعـــــذرُ 





فقَتَلَ على كِبَرِ سنِّه اثنين وستين رجلاً ، فبينا هو يصول في الميدان ، 
حمل عليه بديل بن صريم فضربه بسيفه ، وطعنه آخر من تميم برمحه ،
فوقع إلى الأرض ، فذهب ليقوم وإذا بالحُصين يضربه بالسيف على رأسه ، 
فسقط لوجهه ، ونزل إليه التميمي واحتز رأسه ومضى شهيداً رضوان اللّه عليه ،
فهَدَ مقتله الحسين(ع)
فقال : (ع) عند اللّه أحتسب نفسي وحماة أصحابي ، واسترجع كثيراً .
فوقف الحسين( ع) إلى الصلاة ، فصلى بمن بقي من أصحابه صلاة الخوف في نصف من أصحابه .. وتقدّم سعيد بن عبداللّه الحنفي أمام الحسين( ع) 
فاستهدف لهم يرمونه بالنبل يميناً وشمالاً ، وهو قائم بين يدي الحسين 
يقيه السهام طوراً بوجهه وبصدره ، وطوراً بيديه وبجنبيه ، فلم يكد يصل
إلى الحسين(ع ) شي‏ء من ذلك ، ولمّا اُثخن سعيد بالجراح سقط إلى الأرض وهو يقول : اللّهم العنهم لعن عاد وثمود ، وأبلغ نبيكَ مني السلام ، 
وأبلغه ما لقيت من ألم الجراح ، فإنّي أردت بذلك ثوابك في نصرة ذرية نبيك) ! 
والتفت إلى الحسين(ع) قائلاً : أوفيت يا ابن رسول‏اللّه؟
قال الحسين(ع) : نعم أنت أمامي في الجنّة« .
ثم فاضت نفسه العظيمة إلى بارئها رضوان اللّه عليه ، فقد وجد أنه اُصيب بثلاثةِ عشر سهماً ، عدا الضرب والطعن 
ولمّا فرغ الحسين سلام اللّه عليه من الصلاة ، قال لأصحابه : ياكرام هذه الجنّة قد فُتّحت أبوابها ، واتصلت أنهارها ، وأينعت ثمارها، وهذا رسول اللّه(ص ) والشهداء الذين قتلوا في سبيل اللّه يتوقعون قدومكم ، ويتباشرون بكم ، فحاموا عن دين اللّه ودين نبيه ، وذبوا عن حرم الرسول ). 
فقالوا : نفوسنا لنفسك الوقاء ، ودماؤنا لدمك الفداء ، فو اللّه لا يصل إليك وإلى حرمكم سوء ، وفينا عرق يضرب .
فبعد أن قُتِل أكثر أصحاب الحسين(ع ) خرج الحر إلى البراز وخلفه 
زهير بن القين يحمي ظهره ، فقاتل هو وزهير قتالاً شديداً ، 
فكان إذا شدّ أحدهما وأستلحم شدّ الآخر حتى يخلّصه ، ففعلا ذلك ساعة
والحر يرتجز ويقول : 




إني أنا الحر ومأوى الضيفِ أضرب في أعناقكم بالسيـفِ 
عن خير من حلّ بأرض الخيفِ أضربكم ولا أرى من حيفِ 





فقاتل قتال الأبطال ، فقال الحُصين بن نمير التميمي ليزيد بن سفيان ، هذا الحر الذي كنت تتمنى قتله ! قال : نعم ، وخرج إليه يطلب المبارزة ؟ فبرز له فما لبث أن قتله الحر . وأخذ يكر فيهم وهو يحصد الرؤوس ، ويخمد النفوس ، حتى قتل في حملته الأخيرة ثمانون فارساً من أبطالهم ... فضج العسكر ، وصعب عليهم أمره فنادى ابن سعد بالرماة والنبّالة ، فأحدقوا به من كل جانب ، حتى صار درعه كالقنفذ ، وإنّ فرسه لمضروب على اُذنيه وحاجبيه ، وإنّ دماءه لتسيل ، فنزل 
عن فرسه وعقرها لأنّها لم تستطع الاقتحام من كثرة السهام ، ووقف وقفة المستميت ، وأخذ يكر عليهم راجلاً ، فَقَتل منهم نيفاً وأربعين إلى أن سقط 
على الأرض وبه رمق ، فكرّ عليه أصحاب الحسين(ع ) واحتملوه ووضعوه أمام الفسطاط الذي يقاتلون دونه ، وكان به رمق فقال الحسين(ع ) له :
وهو يمسح الدم عنه : أنت الحر كما سمتك أُمُّك حرُّ في الدنيا وسعيد في الآخرة ثم استعبر(ع) 




لَنِعمَ الحرُ حرُ بني رياحي صبور عند مشتبك الرماحِ 
ونِعْم الحرُ إذ فادى حسيناً وَجادَ بنفسه عند الصبـاحِ

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

وكان كل من أراد الخروج ودع الحسين صلوات اللّه عليه بقوله : السلام عليك ياابن رسول اللّه ، فيجيبه ريحانة رسول اللّه : وعليك السلام ونحن خلفك ، ثم يقرأ 
(فَمِنهُم مَّن قَضَى نَحبَهُ وَمِنهُم مَّن يَنتَظِرُ وَمَا بَدَّلُوا تَبْدِيلاً ) . 
وخرج سلمان بن مضارب البجلي ، وكان ابن عم زهير ، فقاتل . 
قتالاً شديداً فَقَتل جماعة من الأعداء ... حتى قُتِل رضوان اللّه عليه .
وخرج بعده زهير بن القين ، فوضع يده على منكب الحسين(ع) وقال: مستأذناً 




أَقدِم حُسيناً هادياً مهديّا اليومَ تَلقى جـدَّك النبيّـا 
وحسناً والمرتضى عليَّا وذَا الجَناحَين الفتى الكميّا 
وأســـدَ الـلّــهِ الـشـهـيـدَ الـحَـيَّــا 





فقال الحسين(ع ) : وأنا ألقاهما على أثرك ، فحمل على الأعداء وهو يقول :




أنا زُهيرٌ وأنا ابنُ القينِ وفي يَميني مُرْهَـفُ الحَدَّيـنِ 
أَذودُكُم بالسَّيفِ عَنْ حُسَينِ إنَّ حُسَينا ٍ أَحدَ السِّبطيـنِ 
ابنُ عليِّ الطاهرُ الجدَّينِ مِن عترةِ البَرِّ التَّقي الزَّيـنِ 
ذاكَ رسولُ اللهِ غيرُ المَينِ يا ليتَ نفسي قُسِّمَت قسمينِ 




فقاتل قتالاً شديداً ، حتى أكثر القتل فيهم ، فبلغ ممن قُتِلَ بسيفه مائة وعشرين رجلاً ، ثم عطف عليه كُثير بن عبداللّه الشعبي ، والمهاجر بن أوس فقتلاه ... رضوان اللّه عليه ، فهدّ مقتله الحسين ، فوقف عليه الحسين (ع) ودعا له وجزّاه خيراً وقال : لعن اللّه قاتليك لعن الذين مُسخوا قردة وخنازير وقال(ع ) : عند اللّه أحتسب نفسي وحُماة أصحابي . و جاء عمرو بن قرظة الأنصاري ووقف أمام الحسين ( ع ) يقيه من العدو ، ويتلقى السهام بصدره وجبهته ، فلم يصل إلى الحسين صلوات الله عليه سوء . ولمّا كَثُرَ فيه الجراح ، التفت إلى أبي عبد اللّه وقال : أوفيت يا ابن رسول اللّه ؟ قال(ع) : نعم أنت أمامي في الجنّة ، فأقرأ رسول اللّه مني السلام ، وأعلمه أنّي في الأثر ، ثم وقع شهيداً رضوان اللّه عليه فنادى أخوه علي ،
وكان مع ابن سعد : ياحسين ، غررت أخي ، حتى قتلته . فقال(ع) : إنّي لم أغرر أخاكَ ، ولكنّ اللّه هداه وأضلكَ .. فقال : قتلني اللّه إن لم أقتلك ، ثم حمل على الحسين ليطعنه ، فاعترضه نافع بن هلال الجملي فطعنه حتى صرعه ، فحمله أصحابه وعالجوه وبري‏ء .
ورمى نافع بن هلال الجملي بنبال مسمومة كتب اسمه عليها ، وهو يقول :




أرمي بها معلّمة أفواقُها مسمومةً تجري بها أخفاقُها 
ليملأنَّ أرضها رشّا قها والنفس لا ينفعها إشفاقهـا 




فقتل اثني عشر رجلاً سوى من جرح ، ولمّا فنيت نباله ، جرّد سيفه يضرب فيهم ويصول ، فأحاطوا به يرمونه بالحجارة والنصال ، حتى كسروا عضديه ، وأخذوه أسيراً فأمسكه الشمر ومعه أصحابه يسوقونه .
فقال له ابن سعد : ما حملك على ما صنعت بنفسك ؟
قال : إنَّ ربي يعلم ما أردت فقال له رجل وقد نظر إلى الدماء تسيل على وجهه ولحيته : أما ترى ما بك ؟ فقال : واللّه لقد قتلت منكم اثني عشر رجلاً سوى من جرحت ... وما ألوم نفسي على الجهد .. ولو بقيت لي عضد ما أسرتموني .. وجرّد الشمر سيفه ... فقال له نافع : واللّه يا شمر لو كنت من المسلمين لعظم عليك أن تلقى اللّه بدمائنا ، فالحمد للّه الذي جعل منايانا على يدي شرار خلقه ، ثم قدّمه الشمر وضرب عنقه رضوان‏اللّه عليه .
فبرز واضح التركي ، مولى الحرث المذحجي وأسلم مولاه ، 




البحر من طعني وضربي يصطلي والجو من سهمي ونبلي يمتلي 
إذا حسامي في يميني ينجلـي ينشـق قلـب الحاسـد المبجلـي 





وقاتلا قتالاً شديداً ، فقتلا منهم جماعة حتى صُرِعا ، فلمّا وقع واضح
استغاث بالحسين(ع ) فأتاه أبو عبد اللّه واعتنقه ... 
فقال : من مثلي وابن رسول اللّه واضع خده على خدي ، ثم فاضت نفسه الطاهرة رضوان اللّه عليه . ومشى الحسين(ع ) 
كذلك إلى أسلم مولاه واعتنقه ، وكان به رمق ، 
فتبسّم وافتخر بذلك وفاضت روحه رضوان اللّه عليه .
ونادى يزيد بن معقل : يا برير كيف ترى صنع اللّه بك ؟
فقال : صنع اللّه بي خيراً ، وصنع بك شراً 
فقال يزيد : كذبت وقبل اليوم ما كنت كذاباً ... أتذكر يوم كنت أُماشيك في بني لوذان وأنت تقول : كان عثمان مسرفاً ، ومعاوية ضالاً ، وإنّ إمام الهُدى علي بن أبي طالب .
قال برير : بلى أشهد إن هذا رأيي . فقال يزيد : وأنا أشهد أنك من الضالين 
فدعاه برير إلى المباهلة ، فرفعا أيديهما إلى اللّه سبحانه يدعوانه أن يلعن الكاذب ويقتله ، ثم تضاربا فضربه برير على رأسه ضربة قدت المغفر والدماغ ، فخر كأنّما هوى من شاهق وهلك ، وسيف برير ثابت في رأسه ، وبينا هو يريد أن يخرجه إذ حمل عليه ابن منقذ العبدي ، واعتنق بريراً واعتركا ، فصرعه برير وجلس على صدره ، فاستغاث العبدي بأصحابه ، فذهب كعب بن جابر بن عمرو الأزدي ليحمل على برير ، فصاح به عفيف بن زهير بن أبي الأخنس : هذا برير بن خضير ، القاري‏ء الذي كان يقرؤنا القرآن في جامع الكوفة ، فلم يلتفت اليه ، وطعن بريراً في ظهره ، فبرك برير على العبدي وعض وجهه وقطع طرف أنفه ، فضربه كعب برمحه وبسيفه فقُتِلَ رضوان اللّه عليه .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ولمّا رجع كعب بن جابر إلى أهله عتبت عليه امرأته النوار ، وقالت:
أعنت على ابن فاطمة ، وقتلت سيّد القرّاء ، لقد أتيت عظيماً من الأمر ،
واللّه لا أكلمكَ من رأسي كلمة أبداً ، فقال :
سَلي تُخبَري عنِّي وأَنتِ ذميمةٌ غَداةَ حُسينٍ والرِّماح شوارعُ 
ونادى حنظلة بن سعد الشبامي :
َيا قَومِ إنّي أخافُ عَلَيكُم مَّثلَ يَومِ الأحزَابِ ، مِثْل دَأبِ قَومِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِم وَمَا اللّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلماً لِلعِبَادِ * وَيَا قومِ إنّي أخَافُ عَلَيكُم يَومَ التَّنادِ * يَومَ تُوَلُّونَ مُدبِرِينَ مَالَكُم مَّن اللّهِ مِن عَاصِمٍ وَمَن يُضلِلِ اللّهُ فَما لَهُ مَن هَادٍ . يا قوم لا تقتلوا حسيناً ، فيسحتكم اللّه بعذاب وقد خاب من افترى ، فجزّاه الحسين خيراً ، وقال : رحمك اللّه ، إنّهم قد استوجبوا العذاب حين ردوا عليك ما دعوتهم إليه من الحق ، ونهضوا إليك ليستبيحوك وأصحابك ، فكيف بهم الآن وقد قتلوا إخوانكم الصالحين ؟ قال : صدقت يا ابن رسول اللّه ، أفلا نروم إلى الجنّة ؟ فقال الحسين(ع ) نعم .
فأستأذن الحسين(ع ) فأذن له ، فسلّم على الحسين ، وبرز يقاتلهم قتالاً شديداً حتى قَتَل عدداً منهم ، وقُتِل رضوان اللّه عليه .
وأقبل عابس بن أبي شبيب ألشاكري على شوذب مولى شاكر ، وكان شوذب
من الرجال المخلصين ... وداره مأ لفاً للشيعة ، يتحدثون فيها في فضل أهل البيت(ع): فقال : يا شوذب ما في نفسك أن تصنع ؟ قال : أُقاتل معك حتى أُقتل ، فجزّاه خيراً ، وقال له : تقدّم بين يدي أبي عبد اللّه حتى يحتسبك كما أحتسب غيرك ، وحتى أحتسبك ، فإنّ هذا يوم نطلب فيه الأجر بكل ما نقدر عليه فسلّم شوذب على الحسين(ع) وقاتل قتال الأبطال وقَتل جماعة ، حتى قُتِل رضوان اللّه عليه . ووقف عابس أمام أبي عبد اللّه(ع) 
وقال : ما أمسى على ظهر الأرض قريب ولا بعيد أعز عليَّ منك سيدي ،
ولو قدرت أن أدفع الضيم عنك بشي‏ء أعز عليَّ من نفسي لفعلت . 
السلام عليك ، أشهد أني على هداك وهدى أبيك ! ومشى نحو القوم مصلتاً سيفه ، وبه ضربة على جبينه ، فنادى : ألا رجل يبارزني ؟ فلم يبرز له أحد من الرجال ، وأحجموا عنه ، لأنّهم عرفوه أشجع الناس .
فقاتلهم قتال الأبطال ، وهم ينهزمون من بين يديه ، حتى قَتَلَ منهم جماعة
فصاح عمر بن سعد : أرضغوه بالحجارة ، فرُميَ بها ، فلمّا رأى ذلك ، ألقى درعه ومغفره ، وشدّ على الناس ، وإنّه ليطرد أكثر من مائتين ، ثم تعطفوا عليه من كل جانب ، فقتلوه رضوان اللّه عليه . 
ووقف جون مولى أبي ذر الغفاري أمام الحسين يستأذنه
فقال(ع) : يا جون ، إنّما تبعتنا طلباً للعافية ، فأنت في إذن مني ، 
فوقع على قدميه يقبلهما ويقول : سيدي أنا في الرخاء ألحس قصاعكم ، 
وفي الشدّة أخذلكم ، لا واللّه ، سيدي إنّ ريحي لنتن ، وحسبي للئيم ، ولوني لأسود ، فتنفس عليَّ بالجنة ، ليطيب ريحي ، ويشرف حسبي ، ويبيض لوني ، 
لا واللّه لا أُفارقكم حتى يختلط هذا الدم الأسود مع دمائكم فاذن له الحسين(ع ) فبرز يقاتلهم قتالاً شديداً ، حتى قتَلَ منهم خمسة وعشرين رجلاً 
ثم قُتِلَ رضوان اللّه عليه .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

فوقف عليه الحسين صلوات اللّه عليه وقال : اللّهم بيض وجهه ، وطيّب ريحه ، واحشره مع محمد(ص ) وعرّف بينه وبين آل محمد عليهم السلام ، 
وروي عن ألأمام الباقر عن علي بن الحسين عليهم السلام إنّ بني أسد
الذين حضروا المعركة ليدفنوا القتلى وجدوا جوناً بعد أيّام تفوح منه رائحة المسك. 
وكان أنس بن الحارث بن نبيه الكاهلي شيخاً كبيراً ، وصحابياً 
جليلاً ، رأى النبي(ص ) وسمع حديثه ، وَشَهِد معه بدراً وحنيناً ، وبرز شادّاً وسطه بالعمامة ، رافعاً حاجبيه بالعصابة . ولمّا نظر اليه الحسين(ع ) بهذه الهيئة بكى وقال : شكر اللّه لك يا شيخ ... وشدّ على الأعداء ، فَقَتَل على كِبَر سنه ثمانية عشر رجلاً ، ثم قُتِلَ رضوان اللّه عليه . 
وجاء عمرو بن جنادة الأنصاري بعد أن قُتِل أبوه ، وهو ابن إحدى عشرة سنة ، يستأذن الحسين صلوات اللّه عليه ، وقد أمرته أُمه من قبل ذلك ، وقالت له : ولدي قم وأنصر ريحانة رسول اللّه ، بعدما ألبسته لامة حربه ، فخرج ووقف أمام ريحانة رسول اللّه ، فلمّا نظر اليه الحسين(ع ) قال لأصحابه : هذا غلام قُتِلَ أبوه في الحملة الأُولى ، ولعلّ أُمه تكره خروجه ، ردّوه إلى الخيمة ، فأقبل الغلام يسعى نحو الحسين عجلاً ، خائفاً من أن يصده أصحاب أبي عبداللّه عن مراده وقصده ، فصاح : سيدي أبا عبد اللّه ، إنّ اُمي هي التي ألبستني لامة حربي ، فأذنْ لي يا ابن رسول اللّه حتى أُرزق الشهادة بين يديك ، فجزّاه الإمام خيراً ، فبرز وهو يقول :




أميري حسين ونعم الأمير سرور فؤادي البشير النذير 
علي وفاطمة والداه فهل تعلمـون لـه مـن نظيـر 
له طلعة مثل شمس الضحى له غرة مثل بدر منيـر 



فقاتل قتال الأبطال ، فأحاط الأعداء به من كل جانب ، وأردوه إلى الأرض صريعاً رضوان اللّه عليه . فاحتزوا رأسه ورموا به نحو الخيام ، فسعت إلى رأسه أمه ، فأخذته ومسحت الدم عنه ، وضربت به رجلاً قريباً منها فمات في مكانه ، وعادت الى المخيم فأخذت عموداً وقيل سيفاً ، وأنشأت تقول :




أنا عجوز في النِّسا ضعيفهْ خاويةٌ بالية نحيفـهْ 
أضربكم بضربة عنيفة دون بني فاطمة الشريفه 





فردها الحسين(ع) الى الخيمة ، بعد أن أصابت بالعمود رجلين .
وقاتل الحجاج بن مسروق الجعفي قتالاً شديداً ... حتى خُضِّبَ بالدِّماء ، بعد أن قَتَل منهم عدداً .. فرجع إلى الحسين(ع ) يقول :




اليوم ألقى جدك النبيـا 
ثم أباك ذا الندى عليـا 
ذاك الذي نعرفه الوصيا 





فقال الحسين(ع) : وأنا ألقاهما على أثرك ، فرجع يقاتل حتى قُتِلَ رضوان اللّه عليه
وتقدّم سويد بن عمر بن أبي المطاع وكان شريفاً كثير الصلاة ، 
فبرز يقاتل الأعداء قتالاً شديداً ، حتى قَتَل جماعة واُثخن بالجراح ، فسقط لوجهه ، وظُنّ أنّه قُتِلَ ، فلمّا انتهت المعركة سمِعهم يقولون : قُتِلَ الحسين ، فأخرج سكينة كانت معه ، فقاتل بها وتعطفوا عليه وقتلوه رضوان اللّه عليه وكان آخر من قُتِلَ من الأصحاب بعد الحسين(ع ). 




قوم إذا نودوا لدفع ملّمة والخيـل بيـن مدعـس ومكـردس 
لبسوا القلوب على الدورع وأقبلوا يتهافتون الى ذهاب الأنفس

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ولمّا لم يبق مع ريحانة رسول اللّه إلّا أهل بيته ، عزموا على ملاقاة الحتوف ، ببأس شديد ، ونفوس أبية ، وأقبل بعضهم يودع بعضاً ، وأول من تقدّم هو شبيه الحبيب المصطفى(ص) علي الأكبر
فأحطْنّ به النسوة ، وقلنّ : أرحم غربتنا ، فليس لنا طاقة على فراقك ،
فلم يعبأ بكلامهنّ ، وأستأذن أباه الحسين(ع) فبرز وهو يقول : 




أنَا عليُّ بنُ الحُسينِ بنِ عَليَّ نَحْنُ وَبَيْتُ اللّهِ أولى بالنَّبـيِّ 
أطعَنُكُمْ بالرُّمْحِ حتّى يَنثَني أَضرِبُكمْ بالسَّيفِ أحميِ عنْ أبي 
ضرْبَ غلام هاشِمِيِّ عرَبي واللّهِ لا يَحْكُمُ فِينا ابنُ الدِّعيِّ 




ولم يتمالك الحسين دون أن رفع شيبته المقدّسة نحو السماء ، وأرخى عينيه بالدموع ، وقال : اللّهم اشهد على هؤلاء القوم ، فقد برز اليهم أشبه الناس برسولك محمد صلى اللّه عليه وآله وسلم ، خَلقاً وخُلقاً ومنطقاً ، وكنّا إذا اشتقنا إلى رؤية نبيك نظرنا اليه ، اللّهم أمنعهم بركات الأرض وفرقهم تفريقا ، واجعلهم طرائق قدداً ، (2) ولا ترضى الولاة عنهم أبداً ، فانّهم دعونا لينصرونا ثم عدوا علينا يقاتلوننا .
وصاح يابن سعد : قطع الله رحمك ، كما قطعت رحمي ، ولم تحفظ قرابتي من رسول اللّه ، ثم تلا قوله تعالى : (إنَّ اللّهَ اصْطَفى آدَمَ وَنُوحاً وَآلَ إبراهِيمَ وَالَ عِمرانَ عَلَى العالَمِينَ)
ولم يزل يُقاتل على الميمنة ويعيدها على الميسرة قتال الأبطال ،
حتى قتَلَ مائة وعشرين فارساً . 
وقد اشتد به العطش ، فرجع إلى أبيه الحسين ، يستريح ، ويذكر ما أجهده من العطش ، فبكى الحسين صلوات اللّه عليه .. وقال : واغوثاه ، ما أسرع الملتقى بجدك فيسقيك بكأسه الأوفى شربة لا تظمأ بعدها أبداً ، وأخذ لسانه فمصّه ليريه ظمأه فكان كشقّة مبرد من شدّة العطش ، ودفع اليه خاتمه ليضعه فيه . 




الحرب قد بانت لها حقائق وظهرت من بعدها مصادق 
واللّه رب العرش لا نفارق جموعكم أو تغمد البوارق 



ورجع علي إلى قتال الأعداء يناجزهم بسيفه قتالاً شديداً ، وأكثر القتل في أعداء الله ... حتى قتل تمام المائتين . وقد ضجّ العسكر من كثرة الخسائر الفادحة التي مني بها
فقال مرّة بن منقذ العبدي ، عليَّ آثام العرب إن لم أثكل أباه به . وأسرع إلى شبيه رسول اللّه (ص) فطعنه بالرمح في ظهره ، وضربه بالسيف على رأسه ، ففلق هامته ... فاعنتق عليُّ فرسه .. فاحتمله الفرس إلى معسكر الأعداء ، وأحاطوا به أعداء اللّه وأعداء دينه ، حتى قطعوه إرباً إرباً ، 




يامَن بُعِثت َ إلى البَرايا رَحمةً لِبَنِيكَ ‘ أُقسِمُ فيكَ ‘ جُنَّ جُنونِي 
مالوا على مَن كُنتَ قَدْ أوصَيتَهُمْ فِيهِمْ ‘ بسيفِ ضَغينةٍ ومُجونِ 
مَنْ كانَ في خَلْقٍ وأخلاقٍ إذا وَصَفوهُ ‘ كانَ لِـدُرِّكَ المَكْنـونِ 
عاثَتْ بِحُسْنٍ مِنهُ جَمْعُ خُيولِهِمْ ونُصو لِهِم يـا ليَتَهُـم قَتَلونـيِ 
إرَباً تَقَطَّعَ وهو يَهتِفُ يا أَبي مِنّي السّلام عَليكَ حـانَ مَنونِـي 
فأتى إليهِ السِّبط قالوا مُسرِعاً وبكى وقالَ لقدْ حُبِطْـنَ ظُنونـي 
ولدي على الدُّنيا إذا مُّتَّ العَفا في عالَمٍ بـالأ قربيـن خَـؤونِ 
أنت استَرَحْتَ مِن الحياةِ وهَمِّها وبَقي أبوكَ لِغَمِّهـا المَلعـون 
اذهب إلى دارِ النَّعيم لتَستَقي مِنْ كَفِّ جدِّكَ ‘ وانْطُرَنَّ ظُعونِي 
وحدي بَقيتُ قِبالَ جيشِ أُمَيَّةٍ ولدي وصَحبي كُلُّهُـمْ تَرَكُونِـي 
فأتَتهُ زينبُ تشتكي بتوجُّعٍ قالتْ أخي قَدْ هَدَّ نَوحُكَ مَضْجَعِـي 
فأجابها يا أُختُ لِلخِدرِ ارجعي قولي لِليلى في أسىً : لاتَهْجَعي 
قـــد قَـطَّـعـوا كَــبِــداً لــنــا بِـضُـعـونـي 




ونادى رافعاً صوته : عليك مني السلام أبا عبد اللّه هذا جدي قد سقاني بكأسه الأوفى ثم قضى سلام اللّه عليه 
فأسرع إليه الحسين(ع) وانكبَّ على ولده ، واضعاً خده على خده وهو يقول : قَتل اللّه قوماً قتلوك ، على الدنيا بعدك العفا 
ما أجرأهم على الرحمن ، وعلى انتهاك حرمة الرسول ، يعزّ على جدك وأبيك أن تدعوهم فلا يجيبوك ، وتستغيث بهم فلا يغيثوك... :
ثم أمر فتيانه أن يحملوه إلى الخيمة فجاءوا به إلى الفسطاط الذي كانوا يقاتلون أمامه وحرائر بيت الوحي ينظرن إليه محمولاً قد جللته الدماء . 
وقد وزع جثمانه الضرب والطعن، فاستقبلنه بعولة عظمى، وأمامَهُنَّ العقيلة 
زينب الكبرى ابنة فاطمة الزهراء سلام اللّه عليها صارخة نادبة،
فألقت بنفسها عليه

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

وخرج من بعده عبد اللّه بن مسلم بن عقيل بن أبي طالب وهو يقول :




اليوم ألقى مسلماً وهو أبي وعصبة بادوا على دين النبي 
ليسوا بقوم ٍ عُرفوا بالكُذَّبِ لكن خيارٌ وكـرامُ النسَـبِ 
مــن هـاشِـمِ الـسـادات ِ أهـــلِ الـحـسَـبِ 





فقاتل قتال الأبطال ، حتى قَتل جماعة بثلاث حملات ، 
فرماه يزيد ابن الرقاد الجهني بسهم ، فاتقاه بيده فسمّرها إلى جبهته ، فما استطاع أن يزيلها عن جبهته ،
فقال : اللّهم إنّهم استقلونا واستذلونا، فاقتلهم كما قتلونا.. 
وبينا هو على هذا، إذ حمل عليه رجل برمحه فطعنه في قلبه، سقط صريعاً رضوان اللّه عليه.
ولمّا قُتِل عبد اللّه بن مسلم ، 
حمل آل أبي طالب حملة واحدة ، فقاتلوا قتالاً شديداً حتى أكثروا القَتل في صفوف العدو ، فصُرع منهم عون بن عبد اللّه بن جعفر الطيار 
وأُمه العقيلة زينب وأخوه محمد ، وأُمه الخوصاء ، وعبد الرحمن بن عقيل بن أبي طالب ، وأخوه جعفر بن عقيل ، ومحمد بن مسلم بن عقيل ، رضوان اللّه عليهم
وأصابت الحسن المثنى ابن الإمام الحسن بن علي (ع) ثمانية عشر جراحة ، وقُطعت يده اليمنى ولم يُستشهد .
وخرج أبو بكر بن أميرا لمؤمنين واسمه محمد ، وأُمه النهشلية 
وقاتل الأعداء قتالاً شديداً ، حتى قتل جماعة ، وقُتِل رضوان اللّه عليه ،
قَتَله زجر بن بدر ألنخعي
ثم خرج عبد اللّه بن عقيل ،وقاتلهم قتالاً شديداً، وقَتل جمعاً من الأعداء ، 
فما زال يضرب فيهم حتى اُثخن بالجراح وسقط إلى الأرض فجاءوا إليه وقتلوه(ض)
فقال الحسين (ع): » أللّهم أقتل قتلة آل عقيل . صبراً آل عقيل إن موعدكم الجنة
وخرج عبد اللّه الأكبر ، ابن الإمام السبط الحسن بن علي(ع) وأُمه رملة ، فقاتل قتالاً شديداً ، حتى قَتل جمعاً من الأعداء ، وقُتل رضوان اللّه عليه
وخرج من بعده أخوه لاُمه وأبيه القاسم ابن الإمام الحسن المجتبى( ع)
وهو غلام لم يبلغ الحُلُم ، فلمّا نظر إليه الحسين(ع) اعتنقه وبكى ، ثم أذن له
فبرز كأن وجهه شقة قمر ، وبيده السيف ، وعليه قميص وإزار ، وفي رجليه نعلان ، فمشى يضرب بسيفه الأعداء وهو يقول :




إن تنكروني فأنا نجلُ الحَسَن سِبطُ النَبِّي المصطفى والمؤتَمَنْ 
هذا حُسَينُ كالأسيرِ المُرتَهَنْ بَينَ أُناسٍ لا سُقوا صَوبَ المُزُنْ 



وكان القاسم يقول : لا يقتل عمي وأنا حي ، فقاتل قتالاً شديداً ، 
حتى قَتَل جمعاً من الأعداء ، وبينما هو كذلك يصول في الميدان 
انقطع شسع نعله اليسرى ، وأنف ابن النبي الأعظم أن يحتفي في الميدان ، فوقف يشد شسع نعله ، وهو لا يزن الحرب إلّا بمثله ، غير مكترث بالجمع ،
ولا مبال بالاُلوف ، وبينا هو على هذا إذ شد عليه عمرو بن سعد بن نفيل الأزدي وضربه بالسيف على رأسه ففلق هامته ، فصاح الغلام : يا عماه ادركني ،
فأسرع اليه الحسين(ع) كالليث الغضبان ، فضرب عمرواً بالسيف ، فاتقاها بالساعد ، فأطنها من المرفق ، وصاح صيحة عظيمة سمعهاالعسكر ، فحملت 
خيل ابن سعد لتستنقذه ، فاستقبلته بصدورها ووطأته فمات، وانجلت الغبرة وإذا بالحسين(ع) قائم على الغلام وهو يفحص برجليه ،
والحسين يقول : »بعداً لقوم قتلوك ، ومن خصمهم يوم القيامة فيك جدك وأبوك ، عز واللّه على عمك أن تدعوه فلا يجيبك ، أو يجيبك فلا ينفعك ، صوت واللّه كثر واتره ، وقل ناصره
وحمل الإمام (ع) ابن أخيه بين ذراعيه ، وهو يفحص بيديه ورجليه 
حتى فاضت نفسه الزكية بين يديه سلام اللّه عليه . 
ثم حمله الحسين وقد وضع صدره على صدره ورجلاه يخطان في الأرض ،
فالقاه مع علي الأكبر وقتلى أهل بيته
ثم رفع الحسين صلوات اللّه عليه ... طرفه إلى السماء ... وقال :
اللّهم أحصهم عدداً ، ولا تغادر منهم أحداً ، ولا تغفر لهم أبداً ، صبراً يا بني عمومتي ، صبراً يا أهل بيتي ، لا رأيتم هواناً بعد هذا اليوم أبداً

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ولمّا رأى العباس بن علي صاحب لواء الحسين(ع) كثرة القتلى في أهله ،
قال لإخوته من أُمه وأبيه عبد اللّه وعثمان وجعفر أولاد أمير المؤمنين( ع) 
(تقدّموا يا بني أُمي ، حتى أراكم نصحتم للّه ولرسوله)، والتفت إلى عبد اللّه ، وكان أكبرهم وقال : تقدّم يا أخي حتى أراك قتيلاً وأحتسبك ، فقاتلوا بين يدي أبي الفضل قتال الأبطال الأشاوس ، يصولون في الميدان ، فَقَتلوا جمعاً كثيراً من الأعداء ، حتى قُتِلوا بأجمعِهم ... رضوان اللّه عليهم .
ولم يستطع صاحب لواء الحسين... قمر بني هاشم ... صبراً بعد أن قُتِلَ صحبه وأُخوته وأولاد عمه ... ويرى أخاه الحسين(ع) مكثوراً.. قد انقطع عنه المدد ، وملأ مسامعه عويل النساء وصراخ الأطفال من العطش ، وكان آخر من بقي مع أخيه الحسين صلوات اللّه عليه ، فاستأذنه . 
فقال ريحانة رسول اللّه : يا أخي أنت صاحب لوائي ..فاذا قتلتَ تفرَّق عسكري 
قال أبو الفضل العباس سيدي : قد ضاق صدري ، وأريد أن آخذ ثاري من هؤلاء المنافقين ... فقال له الحسين(ع) : إذن فاطلب لهؤلاء الأطفال قليلاً من الماء ،
فذهب العباس(ع) إلى القوم ووعظهم وحذّرهم غضب الجبار ، فلم ينفع فيهم ، فصاح شمر يا ابن أبي تراب ، لو كان وجه الأرض كله ماء وهو تحت أيدينا لما سقيناكم منه قطرة ... إلّا أن تدخلوا في بيعة يزيد فرجع العباس (ع) إلى أخيه الحسين يخبره ، فسمع الأطفال ينادون العطش العطش ، 
فركب جواده وأخذ القربة ، وقصد الفرات ، فأحاط به أربعة آلاف فارس ... 
ورموه بالنبال ، فلم يعبأ بجمعهم ، ولا راعته كثرتهم.. فكرَّ عليهم
يضربهم بسيفه ،ويقول :




أنا الَّذي أعرَفُ عِندَ الزَّمْجَرهْ بِابْنِ عَلِيِّ المُسَمَّى حَيدَرَهْ 
فَاثبُتُوا اليَوم َ لَنا يا كَفَرهَْ لِعِتْـرَة الحَمـدِ وَآل البَقَـرَه 





حتى ضج العسكر من كثرة القتلى ،ولم يعرفوا أهو العباس يجنّدل الأبطال أم أنَّ الوصيَّ الكرار يزأر في الميدان ، فلم تثبت له الرجال 




بطلُ تورّث مـن أبيـه شجاعـةً فيهـا أنـوف بنـي الظلالـة تُرغـم 
قلب اليمين على الشمال وغاص في الأوساط يحصدُ في الرؤوس ويَحطِم 
وثنى أبو الفضل الفـوارس نكّصـا فـرأوا أشـدّ ثباتهـم أن يهزمـوا 
مـا كـرَّ ذو بـأسٍ لــه متقـدّمـاً إلّا وفــرَّ ورأســهُ المتـقـدّم 
صبغ الخيـول برمحـه حتـى غـدا سيّـان أشقـر لونهـا والأدهـم 
مـا شـدَّ غضبانـاً علـى ملمومـة إلّا وحـلّ بهـا البـلاءُ المُـبـرم 
لولا القضاء لمحا الوجود بسيفـه واللّـه يقضـي مـا يشـاءُ ويَحكـم

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

وكيف لا يكون كذلك .. وهو ابن أمير المؤمنين ، صاحب لواء رسول‏اللّه (ص) والأسد الغالب علي بن أبي طالب (ع) فكشفهم عن المشرعة ، ودخل الماء واغترف من الماء ليشرب، فتذّكر عطش أخيه الحسين،فرمى الماءعلى الماء وقال :




يا نفس من بعد الحسين هوني وبعده لا كنت أو تكوني 
هذا الحسين وارد المنون وتشربيـن بـارد المعيـن 
تاللّه ما هذا فعال دينـي ولا فعـال صـادق اليقيـن 





ثم ملأ القربة وتوجه نحو المخيم ، فقُطِع عليه الطريق ، وجعل يضرب فيهم ، 
حتى أكثر القتل فيهم ، وهو يقول :




لا أرهب الموت إذا الموت زقا حتى أوارى في المصاليت لقى 
إنّي أنا العباس أغدوا بالسقا ولا أهاب المـوت يـوم الملتقـى 




. 
فكَمنَ له زيد بن الرّقاد من رواء نخلة ، فضربه على يمينه فبراها ، فأخذ 
السيف بشماله ... وحمل عليهم وهو يقول :




واللّه إن قطعتمُ يميني إنّي أُحامي أبداًَ عن دينـي 
وعن إمام صادق اليقين نجل النبي الطاهر الأمين 




.
فَكَمنَ له حكيم بن الطفيل من وراء نخلة ، فلمّا مرّ به ضربه على شماله فقطعها فضم اللواء الى صدره ، وهو يقول : 




يا نفس لا تخشي من الكفّار وابشري برحمة الجبّار 
مع النبي السيّد المختار قد قطعوا ببغيهـم يسـاري 
فاصـلـهـم يـــارب حــــرّ الــنــار 





فوقف بطل العلقمي متحيراً همه إيصال الماء إلى الأطفال ، وهو قطيع الكفين ، فتكاثروا عليه ، وأتته السهام كالمطر ، فأصاب القربة سهم وأُريق ماؤها ، وسهم أصاب صدره ، وسهم أصاب عينه ، وضربه لعين بالعمود على رأسه ففلق هامته
وهوى قمر العشيرة إلى الأرض مناديا : عليك مني السلام أخي أبا عبد اللّه .
فأسرع اليه الحسين صلوات اللّه عليه ، ورآه مقطوع اليمين واليسار .. 
والسهم نابت في نحره ... انحنى عليه وبكى بكاءً عالياً
فبينا إمامنا عند أبي الفضل، وإذا بأبي الفضل انتبه وقال : سيدي ما تريد أن تصنع قال الحسين(ع) أريد حملك إلى المخيم
وبعد هنيئة فاضت روح أبي الفضل سلام عليه ، ورأسه في حجر أبي عبد اللّه الحسين(ع) فتركه في محله تلبيةً لرغبته وقام من عنده حزيناً ...
نادى أخي عباس : الآن انكسر ظهري ، وقلّت حيلتي ، وشمت بي عدوي ،
ثم حمل على الأعداء يضرب فيهم ، وهم يفرون من بين يديه منادياً :
أين تفرون ، وقد فتتم عضدي ، فقتل منهم جمعاً كثيراً ...
ثم رجع الحسين(ع) إلى المخيم منكسراً حزيناً ، يكفكف دموعه بكمه ، 
وقد تدافعت الرجال على مخيمه فصاح :
(أما من مغيث يغيثنا ، أما من مجير يجيرنا) ؟ أما من طالب حق ينصرنا ؟
أما من خائف من النار فيذب عنّا ؟ فأتته ابنته سكينة وسألته عن عمّها ؟
فأخبرها بقتله ! وسمعته زينب فصاحت وااخاه ! واعبّاساه ! واضيعتنا بعدك أبا الفضل ! فنادى(ع) وا ضيعتنا بعدك أخي ، وبكين النسوة وبكى الحسين معهن
ولمّا قتل العباس(ع) التفت ريحانة رسول اللّه ، وسيد شباب أهل الجنّة ، 
وخامس أهل الكساء... فلم ير أحداً ينصره !! ونظر إلى أهله وصحبه مجزرين كالأضاحي، وهو يسمع عويل الأيامى ، وصراخ الأطفال ، صاح بأعلى صوته : 
هل من ذاب يذب عن حرم رسول اللّه ؟ هل من موحّد يخاف اللّه فينا ؟
هل من مغيث يرجو اللّه في إغاثتنا ؟ !! فارتفعت أصوات النساء بالبكاء، 
فنهض الأمام علي بن الحسين زين‏العابدين يتوكأ على عصاه ، ويجر سيفه 
لأنّه مريض لا يستطيع النهوض ، فسأله الحسين (ع) ماذا تريد أن تصنع ؟
فقال زين العابدين : أريد أن أجاهد بين يديك ، هؤلاء الكفرة الفجرة..
فصاح الحسين سلام اللّه عليه بأُم كلثوم : احبسيه لئلا تخلو الأرض من نسل آل محمد فأرجعته إلى الخيمة ودموعه جاريه

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ثم إنه عليه السلام دعا بولده الرضيع يودعه 
فأتته زينب بابنه عبد اللّه وأُمه الرباب ، فأجلسه في حجره يقبله ويقول : بعداً لهؤلاء القوم إذا كان جدك المصطفى خصمهم ،
ثم أتى به نحو القوم يطلب له الماء،نادى بأعلى صوته يا قوم قتلتم إخوتي وأهل بيتي وأولادي ولم يبقى عندي سوى هذا الطفل يا قوم اسقوه جرعة من الماء 
فاختلف العسكر وخاف ابن سعد من وقوع الفتنة ... التفت إلى حرملة قال له : ويحك اقطع نزاع القوم ... فرماه حرملة بسهم ، فذبحه من الوريد الى الوريد . فتلقى الحسين الدم بكفه، ورمى به نحو السماء ، فلم يسقط منه قطرة ! 
وقال عليه السلام : هَونَ عليَّ ما نَزل بي أنّهُ بعين اللّه . إلهي إن كنت حبست عنّا النصر ، فاجعله لما هو خير منه ، وأنتقم لنا من الظالمين ، واجعل ما حل بنا في العاجل ، ذخيرة لنا في الآجل ، اللّهم أنت الشاهد على قوم قتلوا أشبه الناس برسولك محمد(ص) وسمع عليه السلام قائلاً يقول : دعه يا حسين ، فإنّ له مرضعاً في الجنة ، فجاء به يحمله 
الى خيمة العقيلة زينب : وما رجع به إلى أُمه ، لأنّ الاُم لا تتمكن أن ترى ولدها مقتولاً أمامها ، فخرجت إليه العقيلة ، فلمّا نظرت الى الطفل واذا به مذبوحاً من الوريد الى الوريد ، والسهم نابت في نحره ، ودمه مسفوح على صدره
فأتت به العقيلة إلى أُمه :
فحفر له الحسين سلام اللّه عليه بجفن سيفه ودفنه مرملاً بدمه ،
وقيل وضعه مع قتلاه من أهل بيته ،
وتقدّم الحسين سلام اللّه عليه نحو القوم مصلتاً سيفه ، آيساً من الحياة ، ودعا الناس إلى البراز ، فلم يزل يَقتل كل من برز إليه ، حتى قَتل جمعاً كثيراً ، ثم حمل على الميمنة وهو يقول : الموت أولى من ركوب العارِ والعار أولى من دخول النارِ
وحمل على الميسرة وهو يقول :




أنا الحسين بن علي آليـت أن لا أنثنـي 
أحمي عيالات أبي أمضي على دين النبي 





واللّه لا أعطيكم بيدي إعطاء الذليل ، ولا أفر فرار العبيد. 
فهو عليه السلام لا يتفق معهم ولا يخضع لهم بيد أو يقرّ لهم بلسان .
قال عبد اللّه بن عمّار ، ما رأيت مكثوراً قط قد قُتِل ولده وأهل بيته وصحبه
أربط جأشاً منه ، ولا أمضى جناناً ، ولا أجرأ مُقدماً ، ولقد كانت الرجال تنكشف 
من بين يديه إذا شدّ فيها ، ولم يثبت له أحد فصاح عمر بن سعد بالجمع : 
هذا ابن الأنزع البطين ، هذا ابن قتّال العرب ، فأتته النبال ، وحال الأعداء
بينه وبين رحله ، فصاح بهم :
ياشيعة آل أبي سفيان ، إن لم يكن لكم دين ، وكنتم لا تخافون المعاد ، فكونوا أحراراً في دنياكم ، وأرجعوا إلى أحسابكم أن كنتم عُرباً كما تزعمون. 
فناداه شمر : ما تقول يا ابن فاطمة ؟
قال : أنا الذي أُقاتلكم ، وأنتم تقاتلونني ، والنساء ليس عليهن جناح
فامنعوا عتاتكم وجهّالكم عن التعرض لحرمي ما دمت حياً .

قال: اقصدوني بنفسي واتركوا حرمي 
قــــــــد حــــــان حيني وقـــد لاحتـــ لوائحـــــــه 


فقال الشمر : لك ذلك وقصده القوم ، واشتد القتال ، وهو يصول صولة علي الكرار حتى قَتَل من القوم جمعاً كثيراً ، وقد اشتد به العطش ، فحمل من نحو الفرات ، 
على عمرو بن الحجاج ، وكان في أربعة آلاف فارس ، فكشفهم عن الماء ؛
وأقحم الفرس الماء فلمّا ولغ الفرس ليشرب قال الحسين : (ع)
أنت عطشان وأنا عطشان فلا أشرب حتى تشرب !!
فرفع الفرس رأسه كأنّه فهم الكلام !!
ولمّا مدّ الحسين يده ليشرب ناداه رجل : أتلتذ بالماء وقد هُتِكت حرمك !! 
فرمى الماء ولم يشرب ، وقصد الخيمة

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ثم إنّه عليه السلام أمر عياله بالصبر والتوكل على اللّه في تحمل المصائب والرزايا ، وأوصى أخته العقيلة زينب : »يا أختاه ، اتقّي اللّه وتعزيّ بعزاء اللّه ، وارضي بقضاء اللّه ... ياأختاه لا يذهبنّ حلمك الشيطان ... وأعلمي أنّ أهل الأرض يموتون ، وأن أهل السماء لا يبقون ، وأن كل شي‏ء هالك إلّا وجه اللّه.
وطلب في ذلك الحال ثوباً لا يرغب فيه أحد يضعه تحت ثيابه ، لئلا يجردّ منه ، 
فإنّه مقتول مسلوب ، فأتي إليه بذلك والتحف ببردة رسول اللّه(ص) 
وتقلد بسيفه ... ثم قال : استعدوا للبلاء ، وأعلموا إنّ اللّه حاميكم وحافظكم ، وسينجيكم من شرّ الأعداء ، ويجعل عاقبة أمركم إلى خير ، ويعذّب عدوكم
بأنواع العذاب ، ويعوّضكم عن هذه البلية بأنواع النعم والكرامة ...
ثم ركب جواده ، فأحطن النساء به كالحلقة ، هذه تقبّل يده ، وأُخرى تقبّل رجله فجعل يودعهنّ وهو يقول: اللّه خليفتي عليكن...فرأى أبنته سكينة باكية حزينة ، وهي تنظر إليه والدموع هوامع ... فوقف عندها يصبّرها ويمسح على رأسها ، ويقول : 




سيطول بعدي يا سكينة فاعلمي منكِ البكاء إذا الحِمام دهاني 
لا تحرقي قلبي بدمعكِ حسرة ما دام مني الروح في جثماني 
فإذا قُتلت فأنت أولى بالـذي تأتينـه يـا خيـرة النسـوان 





ثم توجه نحو الميدان ، وإذا بالنداء من خلفه : أخي حسين قف لي هنيئة ، 
فالتفت إلى ورائه ، وإذا هي أخته زينب ، أُخيه ما تريدين ؟
قالت : أخي أنزل من على ظهر جوادك ، فنزل الحسين(ع)فدنت منه وقالت :
أخي اكشف لي عن نحرك وصدرك ، فكشف الحسين لها عن نحره وصدره ، فقبّلته في صدره ، وشمّته في نحره ، ثم حولّت وجهها إلى جهة المدينة ، 
وصاحت : السلام عليكِ ياأُماه ، يازهراء ، لقد استرجعت الوديعة ، وأديت الأمانة ... فقال الحسين (ع) : أُخيه أية وديعة .. وأمانة ؟
قالت : أخي لمّا دنت الوفاة من أُمنّا الزهراء ، دعتني إليها 
فقبّلتني في صدري ، وشمّتني في نحري ، ثم قالت : بُنية زينب هذه وديعتي عندكِ إذا رأيت أخاك الحسين بأرض كربلاء ، وحيداً ، فريداً ، فشميه في نحره فإنّه موضع السيوف ، وقبّليه في صدره ، فإنّه موضع حوافر الخيول... فلمّا سمع بذكر أُمه الزهراء هاج حنينه إليها . فقال : السلام عليكِ ياأُماه يافاطمة ..
فقال عمر بن سعد : ويحكم أهجموا عليه ما دام مشغولاً بنفسه وحرمه ... ،
واللّه إن فرغ لكم لا تمتاز ميمنتكم عن ميسرتكم !!
فحملوا عليه يرمونه بالسهام ، حتى تخالفت السهام بين أطناب المخيم ، فدهشنّ النساء وأرعبنّ وصحنّ ... ودخلنّ الخيمة ينظرن الى الحسين كيف يصنع 
فحمل عليهم كالليث الغضبان ، فلا يلحق أحداً إلّا بعجه بسيفه فيقتله ، والسهام تأخذه من كل ناحية ، وهو يتقيها بصدره ونحره ... ويرجع الى مركزه ، وهو يكثر قول : لا حول ولا قوة إلّا باللّه العلي العظيم 
وقد اشتد به العطش ، فطلب في هذا الحال ماءاً
فقال الشمر : لا تذوقه حتى ترد النار ! 
وناداه رجل من الأعداء يا حسين ألا ترى الفرات يجري كأنّه بطون الحيّات ؟ 
فلا تشرب منه حتى تموت عطشاً ...
فقال الحسين(ع) : اللّهم أمته عطشاً ... فكان ذلك الرجل يطلب الماء فيُؤتى به فيشرب ، حتى يخرج مِن فيه ، وما زال كذلك عطشاناً إلى أن مات ... وهو يطلب الماء . فبينا هو(ع) بتلك الحالة رماه أبوالحتوف الجعفي بسهم وقع في جبهته ، فنزعه وسالت الدماء على وجهه الكريم .. فقال(ع) : اللّهم إنّك ترى ما أنا فيه من عبادك هؤلاء العصاة ... أللّهم أحصهم عدداً ، واقتلهم بدداً ، ولا تذر على وجه الأرض منهم أحداً ولا تغفر لهم أبداً وصاح بصوت عال :
يا أُمة السوء ، بئسما خلّفتم محمداً في عترته ، أما أنّكم لا تقتلون رجلاً بعدي فتهابون قتله ، بل يهون عليكم ذلك أياي ، وأيم اللّه إنّي لأرجو أن يكرمني اللّه بالشهادة ، ثم ينتقم لي منكم من حيث لا تشعرون .
قال الحصين : وبماذا ينتقم لك منّا يا ابن فاطمة ؟
قال عليه السلام : يلقي بأسكم بينكم ، ثم يصب عليكم العذاب صباً...
ولمّا ضَعُف(ع) عن القتال ، وقف يستريح ، فرماه لعين بحجر على جبهته ، فسال الدم على وجهه ، فأخذ الثوب ليمسح الدم عن عينيه ، رماه لعين آخر بسهم محدد له ثلاث شعب وقع في صدره وقِيل على قلبِه ...
فقال عليه السلام : بسم اللّه وباللّه ، وعلى ملّة رسول اللّه ... ورفع رأسه إلى السماء وقال : إلهي إنّك تعلم إنّهم يقتلون رجل ليس على وجه الأرض ابن نبي غيري ...
ثم أخرج السهم من قفاه ، وانبعث الدم كالميزاب ، فوضع يده ، فلمّا امتلأت
رمى به نحو السماء ... وقال : هون عليَّ ما نزل بي إنّه بعين الله ،
إنّ هذا فيك قليل . فلم يسقط من ذلك الدم قطرة الى الأرض ! ثم وضعها ثانياً فلمّا امتلأت لطّخ به رأسه ووجهه ولحيته ، وقال) : هكذا أكون حتى ألقى اللّه وجدي رسول اللّه وأنا مخضّب بدمي« ، وأعياه نزف الدم ، فجلس على الأرض ينوء برقبته ... فانتهى إليه في هذا الحال مالك بن اليسر فشتمه ، ثم ضربه بالسيف على رأسه ، وكان عليه بُرنُس فأمتلأ البرنس دماً . 
فقال الحسين(ع) لا أكلت بيمينك ولا شربت ... وحشرك اللّه مع الظالمين .
ثم ألقى البرنس ، وأعتم على القلنسوة .
قال هاني بن ثبيت الحضرمي : إنّي لواقف عاشر عشرة لمّا صُرِع الحسين ، إذ نظرت إلى غلام من آل الحسين ، هو محمد بن أبي سعيد ابن عقيل بن أبي طالب وعليه إزار وقميص ، وفي أذنيه درتان ، وبيده عمود ، وهو مذعور يتلفت يميناً وشمالاً ، فأقبل إلى الحسين(ع) ليدفع عنه السوء ، فأقبل أحد الأعداء حتى إذا دنا مال عن فرسه 
وعلاه بالسيف فصُرِع رضوان اللّه عليه ، وكانت أُمه تنظر إليه وهي مدهوشة ،
فنظر عبد اللّه بن الحسن السبط وله إحدى عشر سنة إلى عمه الحسين(ع) 
وقد أحدق به القوم ، فأقبل يشتد نحو عمه وأرادت زينب حبسه ، فأفلت منها ،
وجاء إلى عمه ، وأهوى أبجر بن كعب بالسيف ليضرب الحسين به ، فصاح الغلام : ويلك يابن الخبيثة أتضرب عمي الحسين ؟ فغضب اللعين من كلامه فضربه
أبجر بسيفه فاتقاها الغلام بيده فأطنها إلى الجلد ، فإذا هي معلّقة ، فنادى الغلام يا عماه لقد قطعوا يدي ووقع في حجر الحسين(ع) فضمه الحسين(ع) إليه 
وقال له : يا ابن أخي أصبر على ما نزل بك ، واحتسب في ذلك الخير ، فإنّ اللّه تعالى يلحقك بآبائك الصالحين ، ورفع يديه قائلاً : اللّهم إن متعتهم إلى حين ، ففرقهم تفريقاً ، واجعلهم طرائق قدداً ، ولا ترضي الولاة عنهم أبداً ، فإنّهم دعونا لينصرونا ، ثم عدوا علينا يقاتلوننا، ورمى الغلام حرملة بن كاهل بسهم فذبحه وهو في حجر عمه ، رضوان اللّه عليه

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

وبقي الحسين(ع) مطروحاً على الأرض ملياً ، وأقبل فرسه يدور حوله ويلطخ ناصيته بدمه ! فصاح ابن سعد : دونكم الفرس ، فإنّه من جياد خيل رسول اللّه فأحاطت به الخيل ، فجعل يرفس برجليه ، حتى قَتَل جماعة !
فقال ابن سعد : دعوه لننظر ما يصنع ، فلمّا أمن الجواد الطلب ، أقبل نحو الحسين(ع) يمرغ ناصيته بدمه ويشمه ويصهل صهيلاً عالياً .
قال أبو جعفر الباقر(ع) كان يقول : »الظليمة الظليمة من أُمة
قتلت ابن بنت نبيها
وتوجه نحو المخيم بذلك الصهيل ،وأسرع فرسك شارداً إلى خيامك قاصداً ، مهمهماً باكياً ، 
فلمّا رأين النساء جوادك مخزياً ، ونظرنّ سرجك عليه ملويّاً برزن من الخدور ناشرات الشعور ، على الخدود لاطِمات ، وعن الوحوه سافرات ، وبالعويل داعيات وبعد العز مذلّلات ، والى مصرعك مبادرات 
ونادت العقيلة زينب وا محمداه ! وا علياه ، هذا حُسينك بالعراء، 
صريع بكربلاء ‘ ليت السماء أطبقت على الأرض،وليت الجبال تدك دكت على السهل !
وانتهت نحو أخيها الحسين سلام اللّه عليه ، والحسين يجود بنفسه ، ولو شاؤوا أن يقتلوه لفعلوا ، إلّا أن كل قبيلة تتكل على غيرها وتكره الإقدام ، 
وقد دنا منه عمر بن سعد في جماعة من أصحابه .
فصاحت العقيلة زينب : أي عمر أيَقُتل أبو عبد اللّه وأنت تنظر إليه ؟! 
فصرف بوجهه عنها ، فصاحت : ويحكم أما فيكم مسلم ؟ 
فصاح الشمر : ما وقوفكم ، وما تنتظرون بالرجل ، وقد أثخنته السهام والرماح ، أحملوا عليه ... فحملوا عليه وأحاطوا به ، فضربه اللعين زرعة بن شريك على كتفه الأيسر ! ورماه الحصين في حلقه ! وضربه لعين آخر على عاتقه !
وطعنه سنان بن أنس في ترقوته ، ! !
ورماه بسهم في نحره ،ثم في بواني صدره ! !
ثم طعنه صالح بن وهب في جنبه !! 
ثم صاح عمر بن سعد بالناس، أنزلوا إليه وأريحوه !! فبدر إليه شمر اللعين
وهو يقول : 




أقتُلُك َ اليومَ ونفسي تعلَمُ عِلْماً يَقيناً ليسَ فيهِ مَزْعَـمُ 
ولا مَجالَ لا ولا تَكَتُّمُ إنَّ أبـاكَ خيـرُ مَـنْ يُكَلِّـم 
بعدَ النَبِيِّ المصطفى المُعَظَّمُ أقتُلُكَ اليومَ و سوفَ أَندَمُ 
وإنَّ مَثوايَ غَداً جَهَنَّمُ أفيضُ دَمْـكَ بالتُّـرابِ بِقَّـمُ 
ولا لأولاد الــنــبـــي أَرحَــــــــمُ 





فرفسه برجله !! وجلس على صدره !! وقبض على شيبته المقدّسة !! وضربه بالسيف !! اثني عشر ضربة واحتز رأسه المقدّس !! أي واحسيناه ! واسيداه ، أي وا إماماه




طأطؤا الرؤوس إنّ رأسَ حسينٍ رفعوه فوق القَنا الخطّـارِ 
لا تذوقوا المعين واقضوا ضمايا بعد ضامٍ قضى بحدِّ الغرارِ 
لا تمُدوا لكم عن الشمس ظِلاً إنَّ في الشمسِ مُهجة المختارِ 
حقَّ ألا تكفّنوا هاشمِيّاً بعـد مـا كفّـنَ الحُسيـنُ الـذاري 










رأت الرمح زينب حين مالا وعليه رأس الحسين تـلالا 
خاطبته مذ راح يزهو هلالاً يا هلالاً لمّا استتـم كمـالا 
ما توهمت يا شقيق فؤادي كان هـذا مقـدّراً مكتوبـا 
جاؤا برأسك يابن بنت محمدٍ مترمـلاً بدمائـه ترميـلا 
وكأنمّا بك يا ابن بنت محمدٍ قتلوا جهاراً عامدين رسولا 
قتلوك عطشاناً ولمّا يرقبوا في قتلك التنزيل والتأويـلا 
ويكبرون بأنك قُتِلت وإنمّا قتلوا بك التكبيـر والتهليـلا 






عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم اخوتي الكرام بهذا المصاب الجلل ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ونسأل الله سيحانه وتعالى أن يعجل فرج صاحب الزمان روحي لتراب نعليه الفداء لنثأر معه لجده وابيه الحسين عليه وعلى آله أفضل الصلاة والسلام ولتهتف كلنا تحت لؤاءه انشاء الله تعالى قريباً
يالا ثارات الحسين .
نسألكم الدعاء
عمار ابو الحسين

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والصلاة والسلاام على أطيب وأشرف الخلق أجمعين سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف عما قريب إنشاء الله*

*سلاامُ ملائكي أبعثة لكَ أخي الكرريم الموالي*

* عمار ابو الحسين* 

*من قلباً يعشقُ حسيناً لا بل يهواه ومتيماً في ذكراهُ* 

*أنثرُ لكَ بين يديك أروع راوئح المسك والعنبر على كل حرف سطرته اناملك الكريمتين في مكانة وفضل سيد الشهداء أبا عبد الله الحسين روحي له الفداء ولو عبرنا عما في داخلنا وقلبونا في حب الحسين روحي له الفداء لخرجت الروح منا قبل أن نفي بشئ من فضله علينااااا* 

*سلاام الله ورحمتة وبركاتة عليك ياحبيب وأسير القلوب ياسيد الشهداء أبا عبد الله الحسين* 

*أسال الله العلي القدير بأن يوفقنا لخدمة أهل البيت عليهم أفضل الصلاة والسلام الذين بذلوو كل مالديهم لأجل نشر راية الأسلاام والعدل بين الناس وأسال الله بأن يرززقنا جميعاً زيارتهم في الدنيا ويمنَّ علينا في الآخرة بشفاعتهم بحق محمد وآل محمد* 

*اللهم عجل فرج وظهور صاحب العصر والزمان عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام فلقد أشدد الظلم وعم الفساد وأرحمنا به ياأرحم الراحمين وصلَّ اللهم على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين*

*تقبل أخي الكررررررررريم فائق تقديري وأحترامي لك* 

*لاحرمنا الله منك ومن أسطرك المذهبة بأروع لمعة ونور نور أهل البيت عليهم أفضل الصلاة والسلام جعلنا الله وإياكم من المتمسكين بهم والسائرين على نهجهم بحق محمد وآل محمد*

*دمت لنااااااااااااااااا*

*أختك*

*القلب الوفي*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ولو عبرنا عما في داخلنا وقلبونا في حب الحسين روحي له الفداء لخرجت الروح منا قبل أن نفي بشئ من فضله علينااااا 

أحسنت القول والرد أختي الكريمة أحسن الله لك بحق محمد وآل محمد .

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## صعب انساك

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد00000سلمت يداك اخي الفاضل وجعلك الله من خدام ابي عبد الله الحسين 0ع0 وكل الشكر والتقدير لك والسلام :bigsmile:

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لك أخي صعب انساك على المرور الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لك أخي المجروح على مرورك الكريم لا حرمني الله  منه

نسالك الدعاء

----------


## علي عبد الباري

سلمتتتت يمناكككككككك .....بس طلب صغير كاتب هذا الشعر ممكن تذكرني بأسمه..وشكرآآآآآآآآ

تبكيك عيني لا لأجل مثوبةٍ ... لكنَّما عيني لأجلكَ باكية 
تبتلُّ منكُم كربلا بدمٍ ولا ..... تبتَلُّ منّي بالدّموع الجارية

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لك بالخير أخي الكريم على المرور الكريم

بالنسبة للبيتين الكريمين فهم للشيخ عبد الحسين الأعسم رحمه الله تعالى

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## منير البحراني

أحسنت أخي عمار ابو الحسين وجزاك الباري عزوجل خير الجزاء مع محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ا لشكر والدعاء لكم بالخير على المرور الكريم

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

عظم الله لكم الأجر

----------

